# Show us your bike porn



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

These arrived this morning and i want to share them with you all..... hoAt 




























Fancy sharing some of your bling? Post um' up!


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

*Teasers....*

couple here to whet your appetites...where are your Ti shots ILP??

















Rubs hands with glee!!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> where are your Ti shots ILP??


ok ok 

I've never seen such magnificent welds...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> couple here to whet your appetites...where are your Ti shots ILP??
> 
> View attachment 348300


Wow.. what is this i wonder!


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

All will be revealed in good time Grasshopper, all in good time


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I deleted the controversial boxers pic and have some more tasteful shots:
Yes ILMP it's for the Niner which will soon be complete. I can't tell you the price but I got it from MTBPrecision.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> I deleted the controversial boxers pic and have some more tasteful shots:
> Yes ILMP it's for the Niner which will soon be complete. I can't tell you the price but I got it from MTBPrecision.


Good call ditching the boxers pic - there's some things about our fellow MTBR'ers that we just don't need to know: undergarment material preference is one of them 

You should get Mitchell to take some closeups of all his bling for this thread - he so needs a computer.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Good call ditching the boxers pic - there's some things about our fellow MTBR'ers that we just don't need to know: undergarment material preference is one of them


I was under the impression that once a garment stops being worn it becomes a rag, but maybe there are exceptions.:nono:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> I deleted the controversial boxers pic and have some more tasteful shots:
> Yes ILMP it's for the Niner which will soon be complete. I can't tell you the price but I got it from MTBPrecision.


Georgeous welds- i love ti :cornut:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Georgeous welds- i love ti :cornut:


I take it you got your Eriksen frame 2nd hand, what'd you get it for?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> I take it you got your Eriksen frame 2nd hand, what'd you get it for?


Nah dude- it's a Lynskey frame. Sub 1300g- got it new about 4- 5 months ago. Not sure what it cost- 3- 3.5k if i remember correctly. Lifetime warranty of course.

Best frame i've ever ridden. Fantastic ride.

www.lynskeyperformance.com


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

I see your Lynskey and Eriksen and give you Moots:

Also new red Hope hubs (for a new 29er project) and my pink CK headset (now on the Moots).



















Might as well put my Moots stem up as well.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Sounds like I'll have to post a pic of my Black Sheep Ti goodness... The stakes sure are hotting up around here!!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

That is just awesome :thumbsup: Any chance of some pictures of the Moots welds near the seat/ rear stay and a full bike shot? *drools*


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> That is just awesome :thumbsup: Any chance of some pictures of the Moots welds near the seat/ rear stay and a full bike shot? *drools*


You asked for it.
Dont blame me for the non-MTB porn.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

TR - the only thing you need on that is a set of pink i9 road wheels.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> Sounds like I'll have to post a pic of my Black Sheep Ti goodness... The stakes sure are hotting up around here!!


WTF-- Blacksheep?

Dude you are truely a man of many fantastic cycling bling mysteries (and a huge fuc king wallet ) 

Post it up!


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Well this:










Is now this:



















Nothing on TV tonight so I built a wheel.
Hope Pro2 hub
Black DT Swiss Champion spokes
Black Velocity Blunt rim
Surly 20T cog
Soulcraft SS spacer kit
Salsa Flip off skewer


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

I dislike you all immensely...I have no bike porn!

Think I'll sell one of the children on Ebay to raise some funds...

By the way, TR... that MOOTS is _seriously_ impressive.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

TR said:


> Nothing on TV tonight so I built a wheel.


Hoat  It's a shame to mark and scratch such gorgeous hubs during a wheel build eh?


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

L'il Matt said:


> I dislike you all immensely...I have no bike porn!
> 
> Think I'll sell one of the children on Ebay to raise some funds...
> 
> By the way, TR... that MOOTS is _seriously_ impressive.


Thanks Matt.
I hate to tell you this but it will become even more impressive in a week or so when my SRAM Red buildkit arrives.


----------



## Ventana OZ (Dec 11, 2004)

Okay I will help with a litte blacksheep goodness of my own.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Ventana OZ said:


> Okay I will help with a litte blacksheep goodness of my own.


Nurse. Pass me the tissues.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Contest is over now that Shannon is here.
You dont want to see a pic of inside his "showroom".


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

I think you all need some more fibre in your diet.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Some sensational bikes, very impressive 

I think you all need some squish in your diet.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

All Mountain said:


> Some sensational bikes, very impressive
> I think you all need some squish in your diet.
> ]


This thread is heating up! Nice ride there.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

All Mountain said:


> Some sensational bikes, very impressive
> 
> I think you all need some squish in your diet.


Mmmm .... squishy.

What happened to the Roco?


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Mmmm .... squishy.
> 
> What happened to the Roco?


Back at Zoke under warranty. My second Roco to have problems :madman:

I sorta like the RP23 on the frame though. Might leave it on for a while.

I want a Cane Creek Double Barrel though (that can have Ti on it so I can be a Kool Kid too)  Wanting does not mean I Need it though. Just depends how long I can go without calling Chad.

I am a fan of maple syrup too. I have Canadian Maple Syrup in my fridge.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Ventana OZ - YOU CAN'T POST - you have an unnatural advantage. I call time out. 

If you're going to post though, I want to see close up's of those Oro Puro's, the brake lines and the bars and stem...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> If you're going to post though, I want to see close up's of those Oro Puro's, the brake lines and the bars and stem...


You should charge $4.90/ min for that dirty talking 

Just arrived. Custom Oakley Gascan Sunnies with Gold Iridium lenses for this season of night riding! HoAt! Riskay i know.




























This thread should be rated Mature.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> You should charge $4.90/ min for that dirty talking
> 
> Just arrived. Custom Oakley Gascan Sunnies with Gold Iridium lenses for this season of night riding! HoAt! Riskay i know.
> 
> This thread should be rated Mature.


Mate, you just crossed the blingline with that sleek hottie.... if I get caught looking at those....

You got good camera skills 

I took my new Lupine Wilma 6 out for a spin last night and almost got poked in the eye.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

$10 if you get a photo of those on a sheep, $100 if they're on the pic I just sent you!!!!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> $10 if you get a photo of those on a sheep, $100 if they're on the pic I just sent you!!!!


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok, you can stop now...but I would be interested in your opinion of the "Red" after you've put a few K's on it.


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok, I'll sell both kids, and I'll throw in the cat to fund my bling-quest...


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## L'il Matt (Nov 1, 2007)

Allmountain, the Knolly looks freakin' magnificent! And the Black Sheep...what can one say? I now officially hate you all...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

All Mountain said:


> Mate, you just crossed the blingline with that sleek hottie.... if I get caught looking at those....
> 
> You got good camera skills
> 
> I took my new Lupine Wilma 6 out for a spin last night and almost got poked in the eye.


Cheers  the camera does all the work- i just point it at things 

I must admit- i've been putting of a decent set of night/ bad condition glasses for a while now. Hopefully this season i'll have eyes left :skep:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I like it. :thumbsup:


Looks like a lot of fun


----------



## fezi (May 5, 2007)

Picked this up today


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

fezi said:


> Picked this up today


That is hoat!


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

fezi said:


> Picked this up today


mmmm, nice, what are you building it with??


----------



## fezi (May 5, 2007)

Got everything bar my headset and forks. Just waiting for the forks to lob in the country.

Frame weight is 2860 grams including salsa clamp and the rp23. (large frame)
Goal weight will be around 26lbs

Build runs to full xtr drivetrain including wheels. 
Thompson stem and post. 
Salsa seat clamp.
Easton monkeylite xc carbon bars.
Selle Slr XP "earth" saddle.
DT swiss EXC 150 forks & CK headset
Tyres.... depends


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Love the look of those new 575s. Won't be getting another bike for a long time though. 

The Niner is complete except for saddle and pedals, will have something to contribute to this thread soon.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

I like the SS bike "Ventana OZ"


----------



## CATman01 (Jan 26, 2008)

tools?


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Something to go with the new wheels.
Just waiting on my Origin8 29er fork and I am back being an SS 29er zealot.


----------



## Ventana OZ (Dec 11, 2004)

Cheers guys I have a new Blacksheep Dream Bike on the way for me. Pics very soon.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Still need pedals and saddle but had to take some pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Looking great Hud. The matching forks look awesome. I would of not chosen green and orange- a very interesting choice 
Be sure to keep an eye on those King hubs- they need some TLC after all the 'guts' bed in.

Looks great!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> Looking great Hud. The matching forks look awesome. I would of not chosen green and orange- a very interesting choice
> Be sure to keep an eye on those King hubs- they need some TLC after all the 'guts' bed in.
> 
> Looks great!


Yeah, the hubs will need a tweak after the first ride, then again after a few more rides. Had to do that on the Superlight, but it says in the CK manuel that it will be needed.
The hubs on the SL have been flawless since and I presume they will be for another 10 years.

The frame has an EBB and note I've used a standard rear hub, so it can be set up with gears if I choose.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice. Yeah I've just started on a set of Kings- and a few tweaks required too. Great feeling running them eh? and the "angry bee" gets louder everytime i ride 

If this your first 29er? It will be interesting to see how it rides.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice one too Hud, good frame and good combo of parts & colors. Can't wait to see the finish product.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Well the Cove Handjob arrive today. After waiting WEEKS and getting stung for GST at customs (bast ards!) Here she is.

WOW- what a great looking frame. The welds are perfect, paint job looks mean as fuk and it is light... for steel. As for running a 130mm fork- a first for me  I don't think my romance with steel frames is ever going to end.... great material.

I'll be building it up over the next week or so. Build kit currently looks like this.

Frame: Cove Handjob 15.5"
Headset: King- Silver
Forks Revelation Silver 100- 130mm U-turn. Air
Wheels: King ISO- black on 717 Mavic with revolution? spokes.
Brakes: XT 2008 (correct, i've sold the ultimates and XTR to get me some proper brakes ) (p.s. i did consider a set of Hayes STROKERS- but handjob and strokers? pfffft)
Seat Post & Stem: Thomson Elite
Seat: WTB Rocket Ti (I run on all of my bikes- love it!)
Cranks: XT
Pedals: Candy something
Rear Derailer: X9
Shifters: X9
Bars: Not sure yet- Bonty risers or I may crumble and get my favorite bars- Ritchey carbons.
Cables: Continuous Jagwire setup. I love continuous outers... you should try it kids 

You just cannot get away from the feeling that we are going to have a lot of fun together. Am I aroused? You bet 



























































































I'll be sure to post up the finished build and ride reports  ... but I think that the Lynskey may get a well deserved rest...... poor thing.....


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Nice handjob!

Thats' a big downtube for steel - I could go for one of those.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> Nice handjob!
> 
> Thats' a big downtube for steel - I could go for one of those.


Yeah it is a big downtube. Looks beefy as. Once i have a ride on it- i'll let you know how it is :thumbsup:


----------



## rookiemistake (Jan 31, 2008)

*My ride*

Pics from last week. I have since upgraded the brakes and shifters (both to 08 XT). Seatpost, chain and cassette to go now... Somewhere down the track, wheels too, but I have no idea what to get there. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## rookiemistake (Jan 31, 2008)

sorry for the low res... I will try to get some new ones up soon


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

I can't believe in a thread with this title, the maturity has risen above there being any mention of the phrase 'Niki Gudex'.

Anyhow, if anyone happens to have any snaps of any prototype or early release Crank Brothers Cobalt XC Wheels (or better yet have got their hands on any), there you've got some serious bike porn.

Anyhow, my latest bling addition is a new SLR:








Haven't decided which bike it's going on yet - probably the singlespeed, but it doesn't really match the color scheme (gray). Both the XC Race (hardtail) and Duallie are a deep blue, so it doesn't really match either.


----------



## afie (Aug 28, 2006)

Someone got their Chainreaction order..


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice frame! Looks like you're going understated in the colour department, probably appropriate for that frame. Did you consider it against a P7?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

akashra said:


> Anyhow, my latest bling addition is a new SLR:


Looks like your SLR was shipped with a case of the common cold.


Hud said:


> The hubs on the SL have been flawless since ...


... aside from whurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

Looking good though Hud - love the colour. Where will it's maiden voyage take place d'you think? Somewhere not too hilly?


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hud said:


> Still need pedals and saddle but had to take some pics.:thumbsup:


That bike is hot... geez I don't know if I could stand in it's glory once it has pedals and a saddle.. nice work and I noted the COG bike sticker, nice work x2


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Looks like your SLR was shipped with a case of the common cold.
> 
> ... aside from whurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Looking good though Hud - love the colour. Where will it's maiden voyage take place d'you think? Somewhere not too hilly?


I'll do a few local trial runs first.
The beauty of the EBB is being able to change gear ratios quick n easy. Currently it has a 32x17 which will be Yarra Trails and perhaps Silvan gear. If got an 18t cog on order, there will be a little trial and error to start with, but I intend taking it to ST A etc.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Nice frame! Looks like you're going understated in the colour department, probably appropriate for that frame. Did you consider it against a P7?


I looked at a P7 but it was way to pricey $1200+ and made in China and the welds that i've seen on others are terrible - not that this usually bothers me- but for $1200+ i'd want more than machine welds... hmmmm. I wanted a steel frame with some character to take some long travel goodness (or less if i choose) that was not to "silly" pricey- and this is that frame- hand built in Canada too  It can run long or short travel without messing up the angles too- which is a real bonus with the u- turn forks. The top tube length is also spot on for me- 22.5'- nice and short....great for technical stuff. You can not imagine how hard it is to get this TT length these days! Infact one of my reasons for the Lynskey was that they run this TT length too 

I always build a quiet looking bike- never really been into showing it off to much.... i'd rather ride than attract attention eh. The parts i choose generally work when i move them onto other builds too (black or silver). The red king headset I run on the Lynskey was a first and i still feel odd with it on there 

I've just got back from having the headset pressed and the forks cut. All i need now are the XT brakes (in the air as e speak) and some time to get it all together and running smooth. I'll never tire of that "new build excitement"


----------



## AussieRider (Dec 24, 2006)

Perhaps more Bling than Porn


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

An update  Just loving the travel and angles on this bike... haha

Just brakes + a tune then i'll be hitting the trails. I've also added a 180mm rotor up front- just to make sure it stops. Most likely next weekend will be it's maiden voyage and I think we are heading to Wharfdale  (weather permitting)

Makes my other XC bikes look like Kinda Surprise toys 























































Just want to say THANKS to the guys at Penny Cycles here in Christchurch too. They have helped me out heaps. Cheers!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Different bikes and parts...mostly on the GRXO, GR1, I have posted them on this site somewhere here and there but its never enough...


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Handjobs, 'naked' frames, porn... what's going on here!


----------



## jimmy L (Oct 16, 2005)

New Old School- High Volume RockShox Monarch 4.2


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

It's about as fancy as it gets on my bike, but sick of bottom brackets wearing out all the time I decided it was time to splurge, and with it 50% off from Torpedo 7 I couldn't resist.

First carbon fiber bit to go on my bike.


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> Different bikes and parts...mostly on the GRXO, GR1, I have posted them on this site somewhere here and there but its never enough...
> PICS


Is it wrong that I'm more impressed by the massive aperture on whatever lens you used to take those photos than the actual components themselves? 
(That is, unless you PP'd them, in which case, well, that's cheating)


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Looks like a stock iPhoto effect to me.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

God bless the J-Folk and their Keitai's...with more functions than a swiss army knife and as much Mp as a modern camera - without the advanced settings, and a bit of bike grease (bad for the lense, somewhat ok for the lense cap for a short time).

Those pics have not been treated with PS CS or anything...nothing specialy either. They were done with a Japanese phone camera and some bike grease, ha ha ha. But Thylacine is correct though, the iphoto stock effect took the real harsh noise out of it (not that there is not still some there). So again, nothing special there. Similar to a Gauz/Blur in PS...less, erm sophisticated though. Anyone with a working knowledge of pic treatment could spot it a mile away. No point in PS-ing then, otherwise I'd get right into it and some time later...nah, its not worth the trouble for some simple thread porn.

Some of the new phones here in J-Land though, make others (besides the IPhone) look like outmoded bricks with about as much functionality as...well, a brick. Some of the people here have a dire need to upgrade everything to the newest cute cool thing. The Marketing behind it is fascinating indeed, but no less rediculous.


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

What a mad thread!

Here's some luke warm pron of mine:









Pace goodness.









CK Cogs steel on left, alu on right.









Still the lightest for the money?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Come on Justin- I know you can do better than that


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

lol I'm trying to I'm trying to!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

What i meant was- your Ti project etc..... stop teasing us!

:cornut:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

This one is for HUD - in silver 





































Everything is metal. Gorgeous too! I'll throw it into the Cove in the next few weeks.... and give a ride report.


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

nice, that cove is going to rock.

i love Hope gear, so well made.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Pitto said:


> nice, that cove is going to rock.
> 
> i love Hope gear, so well made.


It does- hopefully the Hope BB will last a bit longer than Shimanos rubbish,,,,, :thumbsup:

Here she is all dirty


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Thank you sir!
Goes nicely with th CK headset I see.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> This one is for HUD - in silver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the few collectors items that is worth more out of its packaging!


----------



## cathyandrob (Mar 8, 2006)

*Well this arrived a week or two ago:*

In the process of building it up, have had a few rides to test the set up, very different from my previous 29ers.

Rob


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

My gosh...what is that beast? J/K


----------



## Chromo (Oct 6, 2005)

cathyandrob said:


> In the process of building it up, have had a few rides to test the set up, very different from my previous 29ers.
> 
> Rob


You've come a long, long way since the Waltworks! How did you manage to get hold of a Jones? From what I've heard, the waiting time for a new Jones runs into years.

Rohan


----------



## cathyandrob (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Rohan,

I still have the Waltworks, still a great bike to ride, and I probably should sell it but I like it.
Although I haven't ridden it for a while I now have got an eccentric rear hub so I can build a SS rear wheel.

As for getting the Jones, I was off MTBR for a while and I was lurking one day and saw that he was selling the Jones/Merlin frames and I rang just as he was getting an order and he had one in my size and there you go. Anout 3 weeks later it was in my lounge room. Just lucky.

Rob


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*It is finished...*

I've ridden it and it is great.
Finally got a saddle, (ILMP note we have the same taste in one thing at least) pinched some pedals off the salsa. 
Re. the 'long story' the bike got knocked over in the shop and had to get some repairs *sniff* but time heals and I'll crash it one day. 
Only done a km on it so far. 1st thought was that these hubs are quieter than the SLs 
But that is to be expected as they are new. They are developing play already, so there will be a few short bedding in rides and adjustment. 
It accelarates very positively, but a little slower than the Ala Carte. I've a feeling it will have bags of climbing traction.
On the loop I did I didn't notice I didn't have front suspension until I crashed into a 2inch root, but even that wasn't bad with a low pressure 2.4 tyre up front. 
I realise I'll have to develop a whole new riding style rding rigid, looking forward to it 
Ozriders foam grips are great, the diameter and hex shape suits my hand very well, I've ordered some for the Salsa. 
(Aussierider do you have anything to do with brand?I noticed you had a chainstay protector of the same brand on your GT + your username??)
Will be fiddling with tyre pressures and the brakes are bedding in.
I lined up the Salsa for some contrast shots.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

cathyandrob said:


> In the process of building it up, have had a few rides to test the set up, very different from my previous 29ers.
> 
> Rob


Very sweet indeed Rob.... Enjoy that baby. Mine gets better with each and every ride. Are you going to run it SS?


----------



## Chromo (Oct 6, 2005)

cathyandrob said:


> Hi Rohan,
> 
> I still have the Waltworks, still a great bike to ride, and I probably should sell it but I like it.
> Although I haven't ridden it for a while I now have got an eccentric rear hub so I can build a SS rear wheel.
> ...


That's a fantastic pick up. You've just got yourself the Jenna Jameson of bike porn. Enjoy!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> I've ridden it and it is great.
> Finally got a saddle, (ILMP note we have the same taste in one thing at least) pinched some pedals off the salsa.
> Re. the 'long story' the bike got knocked over in the shop and had to get some repairs *sniff* but time heals and I'll crash it one day.
> Only done a km on it so far. 1st thought was that these hubs are quieter than the SLs
> ...


Sweet looking ride/s mate. Yes those seats have become "the seat" that i use these days.... for my arse they are a fantastic fit... and so so light to.

Yeah riding rigid is great for the soul- I absolutely love it.... and it will make you think about everything you do- from line choice to what / where your body is on the bike.

I think that you will be reaching for the SS rigid more than you think 

Enjoy bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## AussieRider (Dec 24, 2006)

"Ozriders foam grips are great, the diameter and hex shape suits my hand very well, I've ordered some for the Salsa.
(Aussierider do you have anything to do with brand?I noticed you had a chainstay protector of the same brand on your GT + your username??)"

Very observant of you
Ozriders/Username is pure coincidence and the LBS that built the GT just happened to have the chainstay protector

Ozriders is a new business started by James Maebus (xc racer) and imports these grips

Some info here: http://www.ozriders.com.au/

These grips are also available at my LBS Kaos Custom Bikes in Caulfield Sth (shameless plug

BTW the Niner looks great, hopefully I may be getting a Salsa El Mariachi 29'er soon


----------



## cathyandrob (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Whafe,

Yes, running SS 32-20, I got a frame with EBB and rear derailleur hanger so I can run gears or SS, but I have been only SS for over 18months now so am in no hurry to go back to gears.

Main thing about the jones is that my body is way back compared to others, low BB and really compliant rear end.

Will post some more when I get is fully sorted.

Rob


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hud said:


> I've ridden it and it is great.


Sweet as ride... looks nice as. Glad ya loving rigid... it just completely redefines the way you ride a bike. Let us know how it goes after few kms and some hills.  Good job!:thumbsup:


----------



## yogi_sydbma (Jul 1, 2007)

sick.
how do you rate the bars?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I take it you are refering to me? Havn't ridden enough to make a judgement except for me the width and rise/rake suits me fine. Being Ritcheys top end carbon bar they are very light and strong.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Is this the porn thread?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> I take it you are refering to me? Havn't ridden enough to make a judgement except for me the width and rise/rake suits me fine. Being Ritcheys top end carbon bar they are very light and strong.


Hey. I've been riding these bars now for about 1.5 yrs on various bikes. They are fantastic bars... and blinking strong too! Infact the only carbon bar i've owned that can take the clamping forces of a 4 bolt thomson stem.

Highly recommended :thumbsup:


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Lucky you didn't use them beforehand, because they sucked the big one. Bend was all awkward and wrong.

Hard to beat Ritchey stuff for bang for buck, but the Answer and Easton carbon bars have been produced for much longer and have a much more solid track record than any carbon riser bars out there.


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

Thylacine said:


> Is this the porn thread?


Geez, it's like a cheap porno where all the good bits are airbrushed out .


----------



## rookiemistake (Jan 31, 2008)

KMC X9SL and Ritchey...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

King rear hub axle kit.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Wot! You've blown your hub already??


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Wot! You've blown your hub already??


lol. Well sort of..... i was like taking this 15 foot gap onto a rock garden.......



I had some play in it from day one- and regardless of how many times i adjusted it- after each ride it was loose again. King just mailed me a new kit out.... problem solved :thumbsup: Got to love King.... fantastic service.


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

ilostmypassword said:


> Got to love King....


It's one of those brands isn't it? When I first saw a King product it was a headset, on a beautiful boutique bike. I soon realized King headsets are much loved world wide, even by the weenie community despite their hefty weight. Whilst I'm still looking into a Crank Brothers headset for the Ti frame I might end up going for a CK instead, then I'll be able to swap forks at will between bikes. I also don't trust Crank Brothers products just yet. Love their product design but I question their longevity.









The 215g FSA DH Pig Pro came off and the CK headset went on. It changes the vibe of my bike a lot (to me). I love it.









Alligator rotors weigh in at 98g each.









Not bad for a steel frame


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Justin Fox said:


> It's one of those brands isn't it? When I first saw a King product it was a headset, on a beautiful boutique bike. I soon realized King headsets are much loved world wide, even by the weenie community despite their hefty weight. Whilst I'm still looking into a Crank Brothers headset for the Ti frame I might end up going for a CK instead, then I'll be able to swap forks at will between bikes. I also don't trust Crank Brothers products just yet. Love their product design but I question their longevity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hooorah! here we go 

Truth be known- i'm into King for life.... very much like Lynskey. I've never experienced such great products and service. There is no substitute.

As for that ride..... i'm getting a little hot under the collar here  Those rotors look fantastic... and so light too! Black King ...... very noice. I've only recently got into single speeding and i'm hooked. I think that the lynskey ti frame is heading for a SS life.... very soon. I hate to think about weight- but it already weighs close to that with gears and suspension forks 

*loosens shirt collar*

 fantastic looking bike mate..... and it's a classic frame too..... so even better.

oh- and i'm into simple colour choice too..... very nice indeedy


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Cheers Paul. 

Yeah the single speed thing is a bug that hits pretty damn hard. Once you're over the fence it's damn hard to find a reason to dislike it. The only thing I feel embarassed about is how it's looked upon as a "trend" and I hate to be a trend follower (I'm happy to say I would never give in and wear those tight denim shorts they sell at General Pants Co. lol). 

At the moment I've got the single speed and the Giant Reign. Both bikes are so different to each other, it's great. The Reign's a lot easier to muck around on though, it's very confidence inspiring so I end up pushing myself to do more and more with it. Wheelies are easier (still not there yet though), drops, you can even go up stairs in the Reign (!) come to a steep hill though and the single speed's way faster to get to the top of it, strange but true. It's very satisfying. 

The Ti frame's already proving to be confusing. I am trying not to be a weight weenie on it. But I can't help but check weights as I build my shopping list. Value for money is something I have to keep in mind as it's just a cheap no brand Ti frame. So I'll most likely aim for something semi-ghetto weird botique-ish but functional XC!

Getting a full Shimano XT groupset would be great value for money, but that would be damn boring wouldn't it? So that's something I will avoid. Getting some interesting Taiwanese carbon fibre rims is tempting too, but they might fall apart on the first day out on a trail. So it's something I might avoid as well. Somewhere in the middle though. I'm definitely confusing myself but I hope to post at least a few parts from the build in this thread. 

PS: Your Lynskey Ti frame as a single speed will be so damn light! The temptation to make a 7kg single speed build on the Ti frame is massive but I just shouldn't go there (lol).


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Just thought I'd briefly chime in...

1.Some people look at SS as a trend but really all bikes started as SS so I prefer to see it as a welcome return to the ye oldie days.

2. I wear tight denim shorts from General Pants... 

haha


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm fully convinced about SSing. Love it. It makes old trails new and challenging. Makes you unsociable when riding in a group though as you MUST fly up the hills. 
Rigid forks...Early days and I havn't got used to it yet. Will use it for 6 months and see if I adapt. I want to. The Niner is going to be a great winter bike with much reduced wear and tear.
Places like Silvan/Dandes rigid is the go, Yarra trails even St Andrews.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Its ok for XC-ing around, but you are severely limited as how you attack the terrain with a set up such as this...its a matter of choosing that magic gear ratio that will suit your "middle of the path" style. Just my OP of course, but when it was in years ago it was in...now its retro and I just can not see for any reason to get BACK into it other than weight, ease of maintenece, lack or parts to break, more streamlined, more assured attack and cadence...ok, its not a bad thing, he he he.

Would still rather my XO ANY day o the week mind you.

And regardless of what peeps used to say about the aligator rotors, man I am a fan and if they made them-there-puppies as a floating rotor style, I would love them more...which is essentially what Hope have done to a certain degree in all their 'sweet finctional blingy' thoughtfullness.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> Its ok for XC-ing around, but you are severely limited as how you attack the terrain with a set up such as this...its a matter of choosing that magic gear ratio that will suit your "middle of the path" style. Just my OP of course, but when it was in years ago it was in...now its retro and I just can not see for any reason to get BACK into it other than weight, ease of maintenece, lack or parts to break, more streamlined, more assured attack and cadence...ok, its not a bad thing, he he he.
> 
> Would still rather my XO ANY day o the week mind you.
> 
> And regardless of what peeps used to say about the aligator rotors, man I am a fan and if they made them-there-puppies as a floating rotor style, I would love them more...which is essentially what Hope have done to a certain degree in all their 'sweet finctional blingy' thoughtfullness.


I'm hearing you  When I'm hitting the mountains good and proper- the Cove is my ride of choice.

I started SS'ing to save the horrific wear and tear over the winter months on my rides- not for any trend. But as a bonus (as HUD mentioned) it does make trails a challenge and a great workout.

As for rigid- i love how it fuks you up if you fail  Also, chasing people on a ride who have suspension is a sport in itself 

Bottom line is- I love both my SS and long travel geared HT - and choose my weapons wisley *grasshopper*


----------



## specka808 (Apr 1, 2008)

She aint boutique like a lot of these beauties, but for my purposes this is going to be one sweet ride..ready to ride this weekend


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

That looks hoat. What a fun looking setup.....


----------



## specka808 (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah it should be, I got a mate of a mate building it up cos I am not much of a bike mechanic...pretty excited


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

carbon trance, noice.

theres some great parts youve got there to.


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

specka808 - that's some very nice gear. 

I have those wheels, same graphics too but an older model. I was hoping they would be super light but they're pretty heavy. Hope you got the latest lighter versions and not the older ones that I managed to end up with. 

PS: I love the look of these new Magura forks, some graphics that I actually like for a change!


----------



## specka808 (Apr 1, 2008)

Justin Fox said:


> specka808 - that's some very nice gear.
> 
> I have those wheels, same graphics too but an older model. I was hoping they would be super light but they're pretty heavy. Hope you got the latest lighter versions and not the older ones that I managed to end up with.
> 
> PS: I love the look of these new Magura forks, some graphics that I actually like for a change!


Thanks mate...yep the wheels are the weakest <heaviest> link, to be honest I saw em for $300 on eBay and put a bid on, thought they'd go for more but I won, cant really afford/justify getting others yet...making em UST with some Nobby Nics..

The new Magura's are allegedly fantastic, was a tough decision to leave Fox forks...
Ill be taking it for its maiden run tomorrow


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice selection of parts...looks like you know what your doing and when you finish wrenching it all together, send it my way for a permanent test run...no returns, he he he. Really nice bike though...

I have ridden them before for slalom actually and they really are a fantastic bike in the corners and have a very assured feeling. Mine was very snappy off the line with very responsive frame numbers that can be adjusted here and there with parts choice.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

This is probably the only carbon I'll ever own so I thought I might as well flash it around... apologies for the less than perfect pic but the carbon spacers cost so much I couldn't afford a good camera


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

chumbox said:


> This is probably the only carbon I'll ever own so I thought I might as well flash it around... apologies for the less than perfect pic but the carbon spacers cost so much I couldn't afford a good camera


hehe. must feel light as a feather now!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

He he he...WOW, check out that Carbon...sweet!!!! I should really go back to the store and ask for more bike to go with my carbon lol.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

2.4 mountain king arrived.... very noice.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Is it true that Conti 2.4's are more like 2.2's? As in, do they look smaller than you'd think for a 2.4? They certainly look OK there nestled under the arch of such a great fork (fellow Rev owner).

Interested to hear how you like these as I'm trying to decide between the Mountain King's and some Ardents, which Waldog is (so far) happy with.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> Is it true that Conti 2.4's are more like 2.2's? As in, do they look smaller than you'd think for a 2.4? They certainly look OK there nestled under the arch of such a great fork (fellow Rev owner).
> 
> Interested to hear how you like these as I'm trying to decide between the Mountain King's and some Ardents, which Waldog is (so far) happy with.


First impressions are that this is a very well made tyre with a good 2.3″ width (not really a 2.4) with tall aggressive knobs which are widely spaced. Rubbing my hand over it reveals that the rubber is tacky to touch too. I'm sure that this tyre will stick to anything and work well in the wet and mud.

I'm running a set of conti speed kings on the single speed and i've never had such grip over wet/ moist or tacky trails. Fantastic tyres....... so i'm expecting the same kind of grip + a larger bag for the rocks here....

I'll let you know how they ride soon


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Tyre weights? (weenieness can't help but ask!).


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Justin Fox said:


> Tyre weights? (weenieness can't help but ask!).


lol. I did not even bother to weigh it 

But a quick google reveals 670g for this version with side wall protection- which is a good weight :thumbsup:

... or the supersonic version of this tyre weighs in at 530g


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Sounds good!

PS: Who is the motherfarker who's just outbid me on the TUNE headset on eBay?! GRRRRRRRRRR! Bugger! :madmax:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey JF  For Aussie trails though- being dryer and all.... i recommend the Specialized Eskar. Fantastic all round tyre.

I just wrote a review of it actually.

http://www.mountainbikingnewzealand.co.nz/2008/05/21/specialized-enduro-pro-eskar-control-review/

p.s. you are a bike whore  79g for a headset??? Fantastic!


----------



## Kymmster (Jul 4, 2006)

*More Porn,*

I think you all have are sick but I certainly don't know how to help you :thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Now THAT'S some rear derailleur protection!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I thought it was some pre-80's MTB kitch protection by some DIYer....that HAS to be heavy man. I think that the Rear Mech is the only think safe on it besides the extra strength Paint job...NICE.


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Didn't win that Tune headset, damn it. lol.

OK, the single speed's finally done! I got the KCNC seat post in the mail today, the first one was lost in the mail, he (OS eBay seller) was nice enough to send me another one (even though he did take a few months!).

It's as light as they say it is at 153g. Damn light. It's also a ***** to set up right, but set and forget I suppose.

Some pics:









153g KCNC seatpost, scandium with Ti bolts.









The final weigh in, up on the scales for the very last time.









Not bad considering she's keeping it real with steel.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Justin Fox said:


> Didn't win that Tune headset, damn it. lol.
> 
> OK, the single speed's finally done! I got the KCNC seat post in the mail today, the first one was lost in the mail, he (OS eBay seller) was nice enough to send me another one (even though he did take a few months!).
> 
> ...


Don't mean to be a massive pain but I'm keen to see this bike but my workplaces has a filter on flickr and photobucket images... any change on posting them on MTBR?

If not, I will imagine it's awesomeness...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Justin Fox said:


> Didn't win that Tune headset, damn it. lol.
> 
> OK, the single speed's finally done! I got the KCNC seat post in the mail today, the first one was lost in the mail, he (OS eBay seller) was nice enough to send me another one (even though he did take a few months!).
> 
> ...


pass me the tissues


----------



## specka808 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Build complete*

Finished last night...
I think it has come up better than I could have hoped, excuse the Mallet M's, just a temporary measure. Just about to take off for the maiden voyage now


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

ilostmypassword said:


> This one is for HUD - in silver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a quick update on this BB. Fitted it today and spun the cranks..... they just kept going! The feeling was smooth as ice too once i got the cranks on and hit the trails. Don't know how much is in the mind though..... but blinking nice bit of kit.

I may just have found the BB i've been looking for to replace Shimanos rubbish (which take ages to loosen up and go all crunchy like ride bubbles ). Only time will tell though... lets see how long it lasts :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Argh damn that Trance is soooo hot. Well done sir!

OK, some updates from me, commercial porn, but it's decent gear and it's for my ugly ass Reign.

Some updates for the Reign:









Thomson Elite 0 degree 25.4 x 70mm (172g). Heavier than the stock stem but it's shorter at 70mm and also has zero rise.









Thomson Elite 30.9 x 287mm (214g). Just right, it's short and on the MAX line indicator is where I will have it for XC stuff. Still kinda wish I had a remote handle bar adjustable seatpost height thingy though.









Race Face Next SL 25.4mm Carbon Low Riser (158g). Got to admit putting these on without a torque wrench was scary. I hope I haven't got them on too loose!

















WTB Rocket V SLT Race saddle Ti rails (223g). I don't mind the SDG but I've heard so many people harp on about these seats I thought I'd give it a go. I hope it's as comfy as 'they' say it is.









Kenda Nevegal 26 X 2.35 John Tomac DTC 120 (671g/660g). Yes the Kenda's won! They sure look more aggressive than my old Larsen TT's. So keen to try them at the Dam.









Maxxis flyweight x 2 (98g/tube). My faves 





































Current weight: 13.38kg (OEM: 14kg)


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, also got some goodies for the Ti frame (finally hit the buy it now button on something for it! Feels.... good?!).









Titec grips, advertised as 16g but weigh in at 19g on my sales (23g with plugs).









Omni seatclamp. Pic. doesn't do it justice, it's so well made and at 8g it's surely one of the lightest in the world.

Some more gear on it's way!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice bit of gear Justin. I like the WTB saddles, I now have them on 2 of 3 bikes. I've got a Ritchey 5nm torque key for bars/stems. Actually the main reason I bought it was that it suited my EBB on the Niner, nice of bit of stoning two birds.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Whore


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

LOL

PS: Awesome Hud, will look into the torque key for sure (launches eBay...).


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

Justin Fox said:


> Didn't win that Tune headset, damn it. lol.


damn indeed, you missed out. i was thinking about bidding on that black one you were no doubt chasing just 'cause they're so damn good.



goes well on the 69er.


----------



## bigfatadder (May 12, 2008)

*Bike porn shown as requested*

She makes me happy every day.
Ventana La Bruja 2008 7" FR


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

OK my ChainReaction wheels came in today. Black Hope Pro II + Mavic 717's + the super lightweight spokes.

Front wheel comes in at 754g, rear at 866g so that's 1620g! Nice for the price!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Justin Fox said:


> OK my ChainReaction wheels came in today. Black Hope Pro II + Mavic 717's + the super lightweight spokes.
> 
> Front wheel comes in at 754g, rear at 866g so that's 1620g! Nice for the price!


They look fantastic! Great price to weight ratio as well


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

My girlfriend's tyres came in today. There's something wrong with me, for sure, as I think they're totally porno... who in their right minds could think that of a tyre? ****ing hell. Definitely something wrong with me.









I put them on with love.









Oh my. Is that jealousy I am feeling? **** yes that's it! I am so jealous of these tyres... I want them for the Ti project!









I also got her a set, front and rear, of Knog frogs (go Aussie!!!). They're great!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*At last I can come out of the closet...*

My last 3 old style Racing Ralphs. Very nice. I love the big white decals. Will be fitting one to the rear of the SL tomorrow after The Pines at Castlemaine cut it to pieces.
Those knog lights seem to be getting very popular. Why oh why did I choose the phlegm coloured one??:skep:


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Got my Blackspire 32T single speed chainring in the mail today, lovely! Mary bars have come off too and I miss both their look, and their feel. Weight is now at 9.24kg.


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

I used to dream about owning this gear when I was a kid. When I saw this brand new, never used vintage Shimano Deore XT M735 front derailleur on eBay I couldn't resist.









Sold for $10.60! She's light too at 129g (lighter than 2008 XTR!).

She's going on my Ti frame  hahahahah.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Justin Fox said:


> I used to dream about owning this gear when I was a kid. When I saw this brand new, never used vintage Shimano Deore XT M735 front derailleur on eBay I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good moves!!


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Copious amounts of porn came in the mail today:









Shadow long cage 181g.









XTR 223g.









XTR shifter pods - I am a Shimano kinda guy. Sram can ram it up their arses.









Except for their powerlinks... lol.









Nobby's. Suga has them. I had to end the jealousy!!! 497g/503g.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Justin Fox said:


> Copious amounts of porn came in the mail today:
> 
> .


Hey man just wondering what the all black carbon fork is? Did you strip the logos off it?


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Are you asking about the one on my single speed? It's a SASO off eBay, logos are under the clear coat I'm afraid.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

yeah the SS. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CE750 (Feb 12, 2006)

These are a bit old, and been posted before, but here is some more porn.. needless to say, I like Ti.


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Hope Mono Mini.









Floating rotors 160/140.









Ti bolt kit on the way.









Wellgo MG-1 with Ti spindles. Might make their way to the Reign and I'll perhaps give Egg Beaters a go... maybe.









My fave stem, again.









Matching Syntace carbon bars.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Man, do you have parcel arrive every day? Love the Mini's, but the reviews on them are a bit mixed. I'll be interested to hear how they go.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

That is some A - grade shiat my friend :thumbsup: Fantastic.

You must start using egg beater though mate- take teh plunge..... there is no looking back afterwards!

Have you used clip ins as yet?


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

I used to only use clip ins on road bikes. On my MTB's in the 90's I always had toe clips and straps. I used clip ins on the 1st day out with the Reign and liked the power but don't feel confident in them in slow technical stuff. I'm reallt torn about using them... or not. I don't think they will ever make their way back onto the Reign, but for the Ti project, sure. I'll give them a go.


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

08 Cycle King Carbon Saddle (94g) $125AUD









Work of art. I have a Selle SLR already for the Ti, this thing was an impulse buy. Interesting thing is that it's modelled exactly off an SLR (sneaky bastards). I find the SLR really comfy actually, so hope this thing is AOK (Lycra shorts with chammy padding - Justin says NO).


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice! wow what a weight! My eyes are watering just thinking about riding for more than a few hours on that though!


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Justin Fox said:


> 08 Cycle King Carbon Saddle (94g) $125AUD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mint... great price and weight too!


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Very BLING and fucntional...""OUCH""...for short bursts. Yeah SLR is a great saddle and I have one on my GRXO, would use nothing else. Well, unless there was something better, stronger, lighter AND more comfortable with some sexy bling factors slapped into it.


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a confession to make. Last week I had a go at a mate's $500 bike on a local trail. His seat was so damn comfy I thought I was in a lounge chair. It made my WTB Rocket V feel like pain in comparisson. Massive lesson learnt... bu tthen again I am not about to chuck a ladies seat on my bikes. LOL.


----------



## bigfatadder (May 12, 2008)

I love the SLR on the La Bruja, and damn it I'll never wear lycra. I do use a chamois on my car sometimes admittedly  I ride in jeans and pads for hours and hours with the XC lycra/spandex etc crew and just can't grip why one would wear it unless road racing, but that's just silly ol' me...

Didn't know the Moots had Ventana swingarms on it! Must be stiff as f :thumbsup:

Build below weighs 31lb with dual ply Minion 2.5 DHF tyres on it:
Ventana La Bruja 2008
Rockshox Totem Solo Air 180mm 1.5 steerer
Custom Fox DXR Air 5.0 for La Bruja
All XTR- brakes, shifters etc with Race Face Rings (better sizing than XTR)
Thomson Elite Post and Stem
Cane Ck Double Barrel headset
Easton FR rims and hubs (weigh less than DT Swiss 5.1's on XTR hubs!)
Funn pedals, Jet Black grips, Sunline V-one OS hi-rise bars
Selle SLR Saddle (147 grams, even though it has 135 grams written on it !)


----------



## leftieant (Jun 28, 2008)

May or may not count as porn... but it's got me SERIOUSLY excited...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

That is a SERIOUSLY nice frame, I looked keenly at them once a few years back.

Natures Own is good stuff ey?


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Justin, hope you dont mind mate, but where are you getting your Ti Bolt kit from for your bike...? Thanks:thumbsup: Just a linky would be great.



Justin Fox said:


> I used to only use clip ins on road bikes. On my MTB's in the 90's I always had toe clips and straps. I used clip ins on the 1st day out with the Reign and liked the power but don't feel confident in them in slow technical stuff. I'm reallt torn about using them... or not. I don't think they will ever make their way back onto the Reign, but for the Ti project, sure. I'll give them a go.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Excuse the dodgy pics chaps...just some quick porn I took this weekend of the parts that had been sitting around far too long and finally I had time to wrench them on. I have to say that I had and have NO issue with the Hope set up and my Fox 36 as some people have had. Tolerances are VERY fine indeed so its pretty finiky to get right, mine took about 15 mins total so I was surprised at how easy they were to smack on the bike. Still some parts to put on though...

Pic1








Pic2








Pic3








Pic4








Pic5








Pic6








Pic7


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

This my XTC as light as light can my budget be ;-)


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I just put these on recently...nice.

















Let the good times roll


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

New Sushi Bar and Crank Bros Pedals...

Apologies for the pics, moby was all I had...


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

I painted my singlespeed for a second time since the white was getting a bit scratched up. This time I stripped and sanded all the old paint off, and used two layers of undercoat so hopefully it will last a bit better. I tried something a little different this time as well...

























I ride it a lot at night, and I thought it might look cool, $20 for one can of glow in the dark spray paint and I was definitely hoping it would be worth it.

















It was hard to get a photo that really captured the glow (for me) but you get the idea. It looks awesome I think!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice .... how long does the glow last?

I guess it's proportional to the amount of time spent in light beforehand right?


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

It lasts about 25mins. It's brighter in person, only takes a few seconds to charge up and the length depends on the thickness of paint. It says on the can that it will last for 4-5 hours if the whole can is spray over a half metre square area. and although a bike frame might not be much more than this, a lot of waste is inevitable if you want an even finish.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

woody45 said:


> It lasts about 25mins. It's brighter in person, only takes a few seconds to charge up and the length depends on the thickness of paint. It says on the can that it will last for 4-5 hours if the whole can is spray over a half metre square area. and although a bike frame might not be much more than this, a lot of waste is inevitable if you want an even finish.


That is awesome!!!!! I'd keep putting more coats on until you don't need to use lights.

Wal.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

ha ha ha ha ha...nice!


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

2005 Turner DHR


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

*CNC and Titanium bling*


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

signalMTB said:


>


Those cranks look nice  What are they? I'd love to see a shot of teh complete bike....looks interesting!

Here is a new member to teh family- a lynskey Titanium Level 2 frame. 1300g.


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

ilostmypassword said:


> Those cranks look nice  What are they? I'd love to see a shot of teh complete bike....looks interesting!
> 
> Here is a new member to teh family- a lynskey Titanium Level 2 frame. 1300g.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice bike and one that reflects the period. What is the weight and how does the fork react to general AM scenarios?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

signalMTB said:


> ilostmypassword said:
> 
> 
> > Those cranks look nice  What are they? I'd love to see a shot of teh complete bike....looks interesting!
> ...


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

Sim2u said:


> Nice bike and one that reflects the period. What is the weight and how does the fork react to general AM scenarios?


thanks...yeah, to today's standards, she probably does look kooky:thumbsup: I got it new, 98 model. Sold my old hardtail Fisher to fund the purchase, which also had a set of Girvin linkage forks. Noleen bought them out, and K2 bought out Pro-Flex. So that's the lineage of the K2 4000 in a nutshell. Weighs in at about 28-29 lbs., size medium. oddly enough, the heaviest part of the bike is the rear carbon fiber swingarm. The forks are heavy by today's standards too (about 3.5 lbs). They ride well though, super quick steering and eat up most everything. i rode a bit out west too (slick rock, sedona, flagstaff, bryce) and they do well in that environment. gotta say though, it's getting time to replace the frame and fork and hang that one in my garage. it's been 7 months since I finished the rebuild, and that's 7 months too long without a project.


----------



## ryanstech (Sep 15, 2008)

My Fuji road bike and new GF Piranha


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

ryanstech said:


> My Fuji road bike and new GF Piranha


Nice photo! haha!


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Stand by, incoming porn....


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

PuddleDuck said:


> Stand by, incoming porn....


That was 15 minutes ago and still no pics. Talk about staying power.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> That was 15 minutes ago and still no pics. Talk about staying power.


viagra


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> viagra


Gents, I've got a very big load , but I won't be able to deposit it for a few days or perhaps even a couple of weeks...it depends on whether I shoot everything at once when critical mass has built up, or whether I shoot in stages as I'm overcome by excitement...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> Gents, I've got a very big load , but I won't be able to deposit it for a few days or perhaps even a couple of weeks...it depends on whether I shoot everything at once when critical mass has built up, or whether I shoot in stages as I'm overcome by excitement...


bababhhaaaaa!


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

this is beginnging to feel like some MS-DOS based text porno.... all talk.. no pictures.. shame shame shame....


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

PuddleDuck said:


> Gents, I've got a very big load , but I won't be able to deposit it for a few days or perhaps even a couple of weeks...it depends on whether I shoot everything at once when critical mass has built up, or whether I shoot in stages as I'm overcome by excitement...


Dude ... are you sure you're not wearing a firewall?

I'd expect a little pre-upload by now at least.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Dude ... are you sure you're not wearing a firewall?
> 
> I'd expect a little pre-upload by now at least.


My head is starting to swell from all of the attention I'm getting.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> My head is starting to swell from all of the attention I'm getting.


pervert



p.s. it best be a new turner to be flogged here on Port Hills


----------



## specka (Jan 30, 2005)

*Expressions of interest?*



specka808 said:



> Finished last night...
> I think it has come up better than I could have hoped, excuse the Mallet M's, just a temporary measure. Just about to take off for the maiden voyage now


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4484295&highlight=finished#post4484295

HI All,

I'm thinking about selling this bike now, I've ridden it twice or three times which is just pathetic. I've been riding my hardtail to commute and thats it...anyone care to suggest the sort of cash I'd get for it?
I have to admit, I love bikes and bike parts more than I love riding. It's a sickness and I am sorry


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

specka said:


> HI All,
> 
> I'm thinking about selling this bike now, I've ridden it twice or three times which is just pathetic. I've been riding my hardtail to commute and thats it...anyone care to suggest the sort of cash I'd get for it?
> I have to admit, I love bikes and bike parts more than I love riding. It's a sickness and I am sorry


If you split- PM me


----------



## harvster (Feb 26, 2008)

*more lynskey porn*

here's my uber commuter. great on Melbourne lanes, yarra trail, etc

the value of this bike for me...i arrive at work with a smile on my face, i get home relaxed & destressed.

parts list highlights - lynskey level 2 with paragon sliders, King hubs and h/set, phil wood ti spindle bb, white industries crank, thomson stem & post, easton monkeylite sl, fizik gobi.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice! How do you ride with such a high gear? you must just spin!

Wasted as a commuter though- i owned a lynskey and it loved D I R T


----------



## harvster (Feb 26, 2008)

***Predictable comment***. Not wasted, thoroughly enjoyed, and hey, who NEEDS a ti frame and exotic parts  

its a 38/15 ratio, which is fairly easy spinning......(ie is a relatively low gearing for flats, and a lightweight climber like me....)


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Are they Paul V brakes? surely they deserve to be notable??


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

harvster said:


> ***Predictable comment***. Not wasted, thoroughly enjoyed, and hey, who NEEDS a ti frame and exotic parts
> 
> its a 38/15 ratio, which is fairly easy spinning......(ie is a relatively low gearing for flats, and a lightweight climber like me....)


Get used to it dude! what muppet rides a 5k bike as a commuter! 

Each to their own though and you cannot denie that bike is a work of art. But if you listen carefully.... It is crying....

Question is.... do you play golf?


----------



## harvster (Feb 26, 2008)

oh dear, do i detect a little jealousy?

sorry man, i just love bikes & riding & i thought that's what this forum was about.....

If u want to get into a dick measuring contest, give me a PM and i can lay out my credentials for u.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

harvster said:


> oh dear, do i detect a little jealousy?
> 
> sorry man, i just love bikes & riding & i thought that's what this forum was about.....
> 
> If u want to get into a dick measuring contest, give me a PM and i can lay out my credentials for u.


So no one can comment on how dumb it is to ride a 5+ k bike as a commuter with a odd ratio :skep:

I do think that you need more matching and brightly coloured anodised parts though- as at the moment it says STEAL me rather than FUKING STEAL ME!

Anyway- happy trails.


----------



## harvster (Feb 26, 2008)

who say's its an incorrect ratio?? i've toyed with different ratio/gains - and this works for me. It a gain of 2.53:1, and it works.- i regularly ride hills, and flats and enjoy spinning.... Offroad i use a 36 chainring & 18 tooth freewheel, ie a 2:1 ratio. 

I'm not aware of a strict rulebook that says u must use ratio XXXX if u ride in certain situations.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Edited.


----------



## harvster (Feb 26, 2008)

dude

have a look at this excellent s/speed gear ratio site. It gives a good approximation of speed achievable with a given rpm (ie spin). http://software.bareknucklebrigade.com/rabbit.applet.html

A 38/15 gear, with a 26" 1.5" tyre gives an average speed of about mid 30km/h at a spin of just over 100rpm. If u introduce real life conditions - hills/ wind/ trail conditions, that's perfect for me, esp. once a few hills are introduced, and spin/speed drops.

You may be a gear masher, but i like to spin (and fitness is not the problem


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

harv, that is a nice rig. what do you use for MTBing? Do you import your parts or purchase through a Melb retailer, if retailer, which one? Cheers


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Edited.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

+1 Porn...


----------



## harvster (Feb 26, 2008)

thx Puddle. I have another set of wheels and freewheel, which i can swap in when i go offroad. Just requires a slight adjustment of the slider dropouts.

Most of the parts i got from Aspire Velotech - was excellent pricing when the $$ was near parity! They are good guys with cust. service as well. Also picked up a few near new parts on eBay.

Got the frame here in Melb - from Fitzroy Revolution. For wrench work in Melb, i recommend ShifterBikes (s/s specialist) www.shifterbikes.com


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

PuddleDuck said:


> Stand by, incoming porn....


Standing by...to the point where there is now dust settling on the cobwebs around my feet.
Where is it?
How about some pics of the new '09 TA Reba??


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

I've seen pics rft:


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Damn peer group pressure...the bike isn't finished yet...I don't have adaptors for the I9 front wheel, so I'm still running the Hope Pro II jobbie, but you get the idea...

The Hope Pro II wheel with the old Reba was very flexible. 
The old Reba with the I9 front wheel was much better. 
The 09 Reba with the Pro II front wheel is better again. 
I can't wait to get the I9 wheel with the 09 Reba...

This is a medium frame, it fits me much better than the large that I had previously (23.5 vs 24.5 TT) despite Turners recommendations.

I like this bike. LOTS.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Wowee! 
Is that the 4inch Sultan?
How does the Reba go? I've heard theey use their full travel much more easily.
Maybe St Andrews this saturday for a demo run??


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Hud said:


> Wowee!
> Is that the 4inch Sultan?
> How does the Reba go? I've heard theey use their full travel much more easily.
> Maybe St Andrews this saturday for a demo run??


Hud,

I'd love to do another St A ride, but I've picked up another virus *sneezes*. My MTB'ing since June consists of only 2 serious rides (I don't really count the bunch of Yarra Trails rides), one at You Yangs a couple of months ago, and a ride at Lysty on Sunday. I was sick again on Monday... Not having a good second half to the year...

With one Yarra Trails Ride and the ride at Lysty, I don't have much time on the Reba yet. However, I will say that it seems to use it's travel more easily than the pre 09 Reba. I generally only used 90mm of the 100mm on the old Reba, I used 110-115 of the 120 on Sunday. Strangely it doesn't feel any more "plush" or more controlled, maybe it needs to bed it?? The big difference is in the stiffness and the corresponding increase in predictability of the steering and handling. I turn the bike and it goes where I want....this didn't happen with the old Reba.

The frame is an 08 4" Sultan, not the new DW link. I purschased the frame for ~$A2100 on sale. The new 09 DW's will be ~$3.8 for the frame....yes 3.8k... Having said this the revised Pivot pricing will be ~$A3.5k Shame on the Aussie dollar.

I'd like a DW link bike, they have 4.7" (vs 4.2 to be exact for the 06-08), and from what I've read they 

handle square edge hits better,
climb better because of the anti squat (so there is no need to run any ProPedal for climbing to stop the rear end from squatting excessively as the 06-08 bikes do - having said this I've purchased a Low Volume fox can to try and may get the shock PUSHed to tweak it)
and have less 'brake jack'
I considered getting an 09 DW for a nano-second, but the pricing, the lack of availability, the unproven new model status, and the fact that the meduim is REALLY unattractive turned me off.

Rich


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Interesting. Never heard of a low volume shock, does it have a skinnier 'can' than standard? I know the high volume can is larger, considering one for the Superlight. 

I got a quote for a green '08 5-spot a few months ago, it was about 2.3k, at a runout price, only a fleeting interest in it though. The pricing now is hideous.
I'm cursed with a different new bike desire every week.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Interesting. Never heard of a low volume shock, does it have a skinnier 'can' than standard? I know the high volume can is larger, considering one for the Superlight.
> 
> I got a quote for a green '08 5-spot a few months ago, it was about 2.3k, at a runout price, only a fleeting interest in it though. The pricing now is hideous.
> I'm cursed with a different new bike desire every week.


My Marin has a large volume can. I love large volume cans   :skep:

Apparently teh large volume can allows full travel and does not "ramp up" near teh end. I have to say that it does just that and feels "bottomless"

Interestingly teh marin has all of the features you discuss Rich- anti squat, square edge hits, anti dive..... and does not cost 4K!!!

I looked at a DW link when i was considering a dually and if i could have got old of an 08 iron horse i would have too  Other than IBIS and Pivot- Turner is teh only other playa?


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

ilostmypassword said:


> My Marin has a large volume can. I love large volume cans   :skep:
> 
> Apparently teh large volume can allows full travel and does not "ramp up" near teh end. I have to say that it does just that and feels "bottomless"
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha ha, mwaa ha ha ha ha, are you serious... If so, that is the funniest whilst simultaneously being the silliest thing I have read thus far on this thread..._care to expand on that?_


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

ilostmypassword said:


> My Marin has a large volume can. I love large volume cans   :skep:
> 
> Apparently teh large volume can allows full travel and does not "ramp up" near teh end. I have to say that it does just that and feels "bottomless"
> 
> ...


I'd be very interested in a 29er FS Marin when they make one , but from what I've seen nobody imports the Marin FS bikes in to Aus ... 'sup with dat?

yep, the only 3 DW licensees now are IBIS, Pivot and Turner. From what i hear the Iron Horse's didn't have the best quality control, frame alignment etc, US business model.

You raise a good point, Dave Weagle is missing out on a mass market player (although he was sueing Giant for infringment...) I wonder who he might license too if he wants to go back to the mass market??

HUD, the RP23 is available with either a Low Volume or a High Volume air can, and the cans can be changed depending on the bikes linkage design, rider weight, rider preferences etc. Lots of 200lb+ boys ride the Sultan with a LV can.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sim2u said:


> Ha ha ha ha, mwaa ha ha ha ha, are you serious... If so, that is the funniest whilst simultaneously being the silliest thing I have read thus far on this thread..._care to expand on that?_


The dwlink is only available on Turner, Ibis or Pivot bikes. Did i miss somethng?

:skep:

p.s. did you read teh same sentence as me?


----------



## noeticnormy (Jun 1, 2009)

Where is the porn at? No one has any goodies to show off? I find that hard to believe, lets see it!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

There you go.......


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi Paulie - how goes it?? Nice rig, but you need to take the photo again...how could you forget that the cranks MUST be level in porn shots??


----------



## noeticnormy (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice password, thanks for helping bring this thread back to life! I know there are some more super sick bikes out there lets see more of them!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> Hi Paulie - how goes it?? Nice rig, but you need to take the photo again...how could you forget that the cranks MUST be level in porn shots??


 I knew that i'd forgotten something........

Yeah things are good mate. Lookinig forward to your visit again over Christmas 

Talking of visits- i'll be in Melbs for a week in October......so we should catchup for a few rides?:idea: :rockon:

How are you going?


----------



## t20cricket (Jul 2, 2009)

look at this


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Just a little bit..*

New Hope BB, proudly installed by yours truly. I was hoping (no pun intended) that with my new post-mount forks that I'd also be able to run my other blue Hope rotor, but alas 'twas not to be. There is still rivet rub. Will post a less awkward pic of the SL when I get a chance. It's now around 500g lighter at11.4kg with the swapped bits from the 'Piph, aiming for 10.9kg long term...


----------



## noeticnormy (Jun 1, 2009)

That's a super nice looking bike Hud. I like all of the blue accents.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

best BB's i've ever ridden. you won't be disappointed


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Here's my new porn...

Rode Lysty Sunday, but usually Yarra trails


nice 504 HUD !


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks Casnell, there are more pics of it here and there. You a fan?
Two other regulars on here own one as well.
Nice rig you've got there too.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Hud said:


> Thanks Casnell, there are more pics of it here and there. You a fan?
> Two other regulars on here own one as well.
> Nice rig you've got there too.


I like them, got a few 205's myself. You get on Aussiefrogs?

I did notice a few other 504's on here.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Hud said:


> Thanks Casnell, there are more pics of it here and there. You a fan?
> Two other regulars on here own one as well.
> Nice rig you've got there too.


Hi C, 504's are where it's at! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

casnell said:


> I like them, got a few 205's myself. You get on Aussiefrogs?
> 
> I did notice a few other 504's on here.


My brother John(C) on this forum, is 'Peujohn' on Aussie Frogs, I'm a member but not a poster.
Stevob has a 205.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

There you go ! small world...

Did I notice you guys ride at St Andrews? Whereabouts?


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Apologies there are no pics as yet since I just whacked it straight on the bike and took off for a ride but I finally have in my hands on a discontinued brand new 27.0mm Thomson straight seatpost in silver. 

I know I know pretty much everyone already has a thomson post but: 

a) I couldn't afford one normally 
b) the size I need was discontinued in silver
c) it was $80AUD including shipping from the USA

So I figure there is some porn value to me in actually owning one. 
Brilliant. Will post a pic of it on the bike asap.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

casnell said:


> There you go ! small world...


G'day Casnell... welcome to the party!

Stevob is an Aussiefrogger too.

John
(peujohn)


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Geez, I'm feeling left out. Hud has a new rig and new bits on one of his old rigs, ILMP has a new rig, Hud's brother trumps everybody with the trifecta, a new rig, a thread about his new rig and its build, and a new name....Casnell's thrown down a very tasty 575. It's all happening!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

PuddleDuck said:


> Geez, I'm feeling left out. Hud has a new rig and new bits on one of his old rigs, ILMP has a new rig, Hud's brother trumps everybody with the trifecta, a new rig, a thread about his new rig and its build, and a new name....Casnell's thrown down a very tasty 575. It's all happening!


Poor PD. You know that a 6"AM rig will fix that right up :thumbsup: ...or maybe a Gravity dropper? 

Hey- i got your email too- sorry i'v e been very busy- i will get back to you. Currently trying to workout the passport- that expired without my knowledge


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

PuddleDuck said:


> Geez, I'm feeling left out. Hud has a new rig and new bits on one of his old rigs, ILMP has a new rig, Hud's brother trumps everybody with the trifecta, a new rig, a thread about his new rig and its build, and a new name....Casnell's thrown down a very tasty 575. It's all happening!


I hate kicking you when you're down Puddleduck, but I've got some pics of the Ala Carte finally rolling on 650b wheels. The Cog social ride tonight will be it's first proper ride. 
Xt hubs (expecting them to come loose halfway into the ride...) laced to Stans 650b 355 rims, setup with yellow tape tubeless system. Tyres are Pacenti Neo-Moto 2.3's front and rear. These are based on the Panaracer Rampage.
Looking forward to tonight!
Posted up a pic using the lines on the garage door to compare the wheel size to a 26" wheel.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Hud said:


> I hate kicking you when you're down Puddleduck, but I've got some pics of the Ala Carte finally rolling on 650b wheels. The Cog social ride tonight will be it's first proper ride.
> Xt hubs (expecting them to come loose halfway into the ride...) laced to Stans 650b 355 rims, setup with yellow tape tubeless system. Tyres are Pacenti Neo-Moto 2.3's front and rear. These are based on the Panaracer Rampage.
> Looking forward to tonight!
> Posted up a pic using the lines on the garage door to compare the wheel size to a 26" wheel.


NNNnnnooooo, it's not happening *starts rocking in his chair at work*. I want a 650B *said using the voice of Veruca Salt from Charlie & the Chocolate Factory*

This is not acceptable. :nonod::nonod:


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> I hate kicking you when you're down Puddleduck, but I've got some pics of the Ala Carte finally rolling on 650b wheels. The Cog social ride tonight will be it's first proper ride.
> Xt hubs (expecting them to come loose halfway into the ride...) laced to Stans 650b 355 rims, setup with yellow tape tubeless system. Tyres are Pacenti Neo-Moto 2.3's front and rear. These are based on the Panaracer Rampage.
> Looking forward to tonight!
> Posted up a pic using the lines on the garage door to compare the wheel size to a 26" wheel.


That looks odd.....is it meant to roll with bigger wheels?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, obviously it was originally designed for 26" wheels, but a lot of frames, this one included can handle the bigger diameter. It's kinda has the best aspects of both 26" and 29" setups, without the negatives. Read all about it in the 650b forum! 
Rode it tonight and loved it! Very quick with the wheel setup, noticably smoother rolling over the rough stuff. I'd deliberately done a few rides on it recently in 26" format to compare. The difference is subtle but substantial. One thing I will do is change it back to 80mm when I get the fork serviced. A little wobbley on steep singetrack climbs.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

*White Charge Spoon for the Big Kahuna!*

I love these saddles, this time in white.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*9 speed + fork project - SIR9*

I've been collecting bits over the past 4 months or so, whenever a good deal came up.
It's amazing how much one can save if they bide their time.
Hafta say SRAM's anodizing looks like it's been in the sun for a year compared to CK. 
A silver lockring on the cassette??? :madman:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice Hud. The SIR's gonna be prefect with these additions IMO. And nice work waiting for the green derailler. I'll be ineterested to hear what you think of the Minute. By all accounts it's a sweet fork - as is a lot of Manitou's recent stuff. I am eyeing off a Drake (poor man's Minute) for my 29er project. A little heavy at 4.7lbs but the price I'm looking at is hard to beat.

Which seems to be the trend you followed hey - "wait for the right part at the right price" ... which has saved me heaps too on all this stuff:














































These cranks are gonna become 22/36 and black bashie .... not a fan of silver rings.









Meaty 1.5in steerer - perfect for 1.5in headtubes...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> Very nice Hud. The SIR's gonna be prefect with these additions IMO. And nice work waiting for the green derailler. I'll be ineterested to hear what you think of the Minute. By all accounts it's a sweet fork - as is a lot of Manitou's recent stuff. I am eyeing off a Drake (poor man's Minute) for my 29er project. A little heavy at 4.7lbs but the price I'm looking at is hard to beat.
> 
> Which seems to be the trend you followed hey - "wait for the right part at the right price" ... which has saved me heaps too on all this stuff:
> 
> ...


very noice!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Never been one for "bike porn" and upgrades but all these cool colourful bits look nice. Maybe one day ill do a custom build but that day is a long way away.

This arived for me today.










I think I will have to have a quick ride Wednesday night before we go away to test them. Probably not the best lights but for the price could not say no. Budget is a big thing atm and when a mate was interested in them I decided to get one as well to help with postage. It suprised me how small the light and batteries were.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Ben_M said:


> Never been one for "bike porn" and upgrades but all these cool colourful bits look nice. Maybe one day ill do a custom build but that day is a long way away.
> 
> This arived for me today.
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice little kit. What was the cost?


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

chumbox said:


> Looks like a nice little kit. What was the cost?


http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=138

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

$120 inc postage, helmet mount and Aus power adapter for charger (brought seperately)


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

MattP. said:


> http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=138
> 
> :thumbsup:


Nice deal, let us know how it goes. Would be very interested.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Good to see you're getting your stuff together N_P. Hmm..I'm guessing a white frame? 
(You may have told me but I've forgotten.)


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Ben_M said:


> Never been one for "bike porn" and upgrades but all these cool colourful bits look nice. Maybe one day ill do a custom build but that day is a long way away.
> 
> This arived for me today.
> 
> ...


Looks a lot this this one: https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149

I remember reading a thread on dealextreme flashlights somewhere on this site which had someone's opinion of this light.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

So, N_P, is this new bike-o-yours going to be ready for Buller?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> So, N_P, is this new bike-o-yours going to be ready for Buller?


I really hope so. Only got one month left to get it together, but I'm doubting it will be enough time, which sucks.

I'm really wanting to get my 29er project up and running before OO100 as well so combine that with all that's left to do on the house and it starts looking dire.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Oct 3, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> with all that's left to do on the house and it starts looking dire.


Ahhhhh, has it got a roof?? four walls? floors??....... house can wait!!:thumbsup:


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

harvster said:


> here's my uber commuter. great on Melbourne lanes, yarra trail, etc
> 
> the value of this bike for me...i arrive at work with a smile on my face, i get home relaxed & destressed.
> 
> parts list highlights - lynskey level 2 with paragon sliders, King hubs and h/set, phil wood ti spindle bb, white industries crank, thomson stem & post, easton monkeylite sl, fizik gobi.


very similar to my moots


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Red PeeKay said:


> Ahhhhh, has it got a roof?? four walls? floors??....... house can wait!!:thumbsup:


Yes, yes and yes. But it's taken long enough - time to knock this thing on the head so I can focus on riding only.


Hud said:


> Hmm..I'm guessing a white frame?


Yeah - white at this stage. It'll all go with their bright blue as well, but I'm aiming for white. For some reason it's the only colour I can envisage owning a bike in. I like other people's bikes of other colours ... but I just want to build mine white.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

That blue is very nice. So are all the PC colours. Very Niner. 
That ano green specific to the Nomad is incredible. Santa Cruz's website is great for helping to choose a colour. 
White is timeless.:thumbsup:


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Hud said:


> White is timeless.:thumbsup:


So is black, but not as photogenic!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Dunno about porn, but these add a little bling to the bar area and match the pad adjusters and Lefty lockout nicely. The standard Cannondale grips were like having pikelets wrapped around the bar....


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

mmm...pikelets


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Stevob said:


> mmm...pikelets


..... wrapped around the "bar" 

Sounds kinky.

Sorry, my mind is trash at the moment. I'll leave now.....


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

that plainly doesn't deserve a response.


----------



## tate6969 (Oct 6, 2009)

does this count?


----------



## trevorhy (Aug 19, 2008)

Love the Scott! Envious!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Bonus points for "most exposed MTB seatpost shaft of 2009."


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Are they road pedals on the MTB? What type? I see that the roady has speedplay pedals, any good?


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

King Cage in Stainless Steel. Hand made in the US. $25 including shipping and the lightest I've seen in a while. Can also get a lighter one in Ti but naturally it's way pricier. It looks beautiful up close... for a bottle cage that is.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

It's missing a bike. Otherwise it's pretty useless I'd think.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> It's missing a bike. Otherwise it's pretty useless I'd think.


I was just gonna put it on a chain and wear it in the ghetto, but I guess a bike is an equally cool idea.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

there's a ghetto here?


----------



## tate6969 (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah they are road pedals! My SPDs are fused to the cranks of my previous mtb. I mustnt had applied enough grease when i installed them because neither i nor the LBS can get them off.

I had a spare pair of crappy shimanos road pedals sitting around, and my road shoes are more cumfy than my mtb shoes so it made sense to stick them on. So far theyve been ok, even in muddy river crossings they werent too bad!

Speedplays Ti are light. Nuisance to walk around in, but i tend not to 'cafe' much when im out riding so its ok.

Yeah ive dropped a few bottles off the mtb before i got the king cage. I use two more positioned behind the seatpost (like where they are for time trials) for 100km races. I have no idea what other spark users do for more water bottle because its only got one mount.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Camelbacks probably...


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

nice Scott's bike


----------



## J_Sims (Mar 29, 2007)

I know it is a DH bike but....


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

awesome pic


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Bryce Canyon? Utah at the very least?


----------



## gappy (Apr 16, 2009)

just a few bits.. the rest is in transit as i type.. hope ss hubs, dt swiss rims, easton bars, etc.. tune cranks if i can muster the cash next week.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice colour!. Not so sure about the head badge though.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Sideknob said:


> Bonus points for "most exposed MTB seatpost shaft of 2009."


Agreed, not that it is a bad thing I think high seat-posts look better.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

New rubber porn, yet to have their cherries popped....


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Ignitor, best tyre ever!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah, been running a Monorail Exception on the back, with a Rendez up front, both in 2.1. The Monorail is FAST but it's getting cut up a bit in the rocky stuff and since I got a dually I'm hitting these sorts of things a bit harder. I had two Crossmark Exceptions but sold them - 500g each they were also going to get cut up. Went with the Ignitor 2.1 for the back and the 2.25 Ardent for the front as it's real loose here ATM. They should go OK.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Also running Ignitors front and back on the 29er and loving them. Dumped the pressure to 25-30psi and they grip like mad but still roll fast.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

I run an Ignitor 2.1 on the front and it is so grippy. I love it. I run a Crossmark on the back.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

The Ardent has a rounder profile than I expected, it's accurately sized and tall to go with it. Might take it out tomorrow.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Woodman Ti bolt seatpost collar.



















Fully pimped with red bits:










Red Turner grips. Red Woodman seatpost collar. Red ano caps for the RP23 and Lefty Schraeder valves.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice !:thumbsup:


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice red touches... coming along a treat!


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks. 

I think I've just about got the suspension dialed in now. The big 2.25 Ardent I just threw on makes the front feel like a 5" fork, it rolls over a lot of trail debris and rocks like they aren't there, and has good flotation over the loose silt and gravel that I encounter a lot of.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Sideknob said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I think I've just about got the suspension dialed in now. The big 2.25 Ardent I just threw on makes the front feel like a 5" fork, it rolls over a lot of trail debris and rocks like they aren't there, and has good flotation over the loose silt and gravel that I encounter a lot of.


Fun eh!


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Wanted eggbeaters for a long time, so I got this set of SLs off ebay for $125 brand new.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Probably from the same seller I got mine from Joel. I use washers between my pedals & the cranks and grease the threads to stop them from seizing.

Just ordered a rebuild kit for some older eggbeaters I have.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Do you use the washers to stop your shows from hitting the chainstay?
They are alot different compared to the old lead weight Shimanos, release is so easy.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

No, the washers are only thin, and used to prevent the spindles from seizing onto the cranks. My shoes, once mounted on the pedals, are a good 12mm from the crank, and even further from the frame.

The best things about the eggbeaters are the easy release, easy entry, even when clogged with mud and the relaxed float. You never feel like your knees are going to be wrenched in the wrong direction.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Got back after my first ride, I got a bit more used to the float. I noticed though after the ride, I felt a little pain in my knees and the back of my leg. I think the back of the leg pain is from spinning almost 100% of the time which I never really felt I was doing with the Shimanos only on climbs.
Did you feel any pain in your knees after using the first time Steve?


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi Joel, I'd check that you put the cleats on in EXACTLY the same position as your Shimano cleats.

Cheers



Joel. said:


> Got back after my first ride, I got a bit more used to the float. I noticed though after the ride, I felt a little pain in my knees and the back of my leg. I think the back of the leg pain is from spinning almost 100% of the time which I never really felt I was doing with the Shimanos only on climbs.
> Did you feel any pain in your knees after using the first time Steve?


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll check tomorrow, thanks.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't remember having knee pain in the first rides Joel, only when using spds. The pedals can't be the reason for making you spin more. Check the distance from the middle of the clips to the crank and compare that with your spds. If it is longer (higher Q factor), pushing your feet apart more, then that could certainly be the cause of pain when spinning. I tend to stay away from tracks that make me spin fast as I ride SS.

FWIW, if it is longer, there are aftermarket titanium spindles for eggbeaters with two shorter options.


----------



## tfindlay (Mar 7, 2008)

*My sexy little number....*

Ok, this is a "porn" thread ... so here's my sexy new bike.

I took 5 months to collect and build, and I love it!

I should have some more photos soon, as the weekend approaches it'll soon get all dirty playing in the woods. But thats what its all about 

For any unscrupulous people out there, there is a tazer gun hidden built into the seat and it has an embeded GPS micro-chip, so do even think about "borrowing" it.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

A worthy addition to this thread!:thumbsup:


----------



## tfindlay (Mar 7, 2008)

... just an update, I stuck it on the human scales and did a average-of-3 readings ... 9.35kg 

Its only a human digital scale, so take that with a grain of sand, but either way it is fairly light for a dualy, and I'm stoked with it of course.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

incredibly light for a dually


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Stevob said:


> incredibly light for a dually


But like riding a wet noodle i bet!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Bits and pieces*

Before the Otway Odyssey I went into the LBS to get some powerlinks. 
I enquired about a Kona Paddy Wagon and Band Wagon for my younger brother who was keen on an urban style roadie. 
(Hey getting him into any sort of riding can only be a good thing...) 
While there I asked about the Salsa Casseroll, a bike I've dreamed about since they came out - but were always too expensive. 
But now being run out at a 3rd off retail! I laid down a deposit and came away with another bike as well as some powerlinks...
My bro soon after signed up for a Band Wagon, so now to my shame I own a roadie. 
It's steel and an SS so that makes it ok...?
Looking forward to some urban exploring and bike trail cruising.

My Forward Components EBB arrived while I was in Apollo Bay, meaning the ala Carte will sooon be my mtb SS.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice bikes for roadies. If I was to get back on my racer, it'd have to be converted to SS first.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> so now to my shame I own a roadie.


Conversation with wife this morning:
Me: Hayden bought another bike.
Wife: [pause] Right ... how many's that?
Me: [counting in head] 5 ... that I've seen.
Wife: [pause] You're not owning that many. At least, not without a shitload of clothes, shoes and travelling to make up for it.

Heck I'd be happy with the 2 I'm builing up behind the scenes at this stage, let alone 5. It's a nice bike though Hud ... even for a roadie. Your bro's is VERY 'Fitzroy'.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Nice


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Sweet bikes Hud! Now you can wear no helmet and deliver goods in your spare time, and don't forget the uber tight pants. (in all seriousness I do love a good roadie bike in any form, good fun for sure). Casserolls are beautiful bikes.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks fellas. The Salsa is soo beautiful. The detail is amazingas usual with a Salsa. The Kona is very well turned out too.

N_P, I'm pretty sure it was you who once told me to not worry about square numbers (4), but to follow the prime number sequence. 2, 3 then jump to 5. So I'm only doing what you've suggested, it's just taken a while.
Please mention this in conversation with your good wife tomorrow morning.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

That Moots is filthy.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> N_P, I'm pretty sure it was you who once told me to not worry about square numbers (4), but to follow the prime number sequence. 2, 3 then jump to 5. So I'm only doing what you've suggested, it's just taken a while.
> Please mention this in conversation with your good wife tomorrow morning.


I forgot about that! I forget most of my better ideas dammit ...

On the bright side, the next time you get a bike, you'll have to get 2 to make it 7 - how cool is that!!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> Thanks fellas. The Salsa is soo beautiful. The detail is amazingas usual with a Salsa. The Kona is very well turned out too.


They do look great eh? Lets give some credit to the Taiwan workers here though- what a stella job they do!


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

This is my new toy, hoping to have it Wednesday.. Will put all the bits off my current bike onto this one..


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Sweet. I can tell it's a Specialized, but what model?


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

It's a Myka FSR, one of their Women's Specific Designs  '08 model but new, never ridden.


----------



## tfindlay (Mar 7, 2008)

MrsH said:


> It's a Myka FSR, one of their Women's Specific Designs '08 model but new, never ridden.


Now thats a WAY cool looking paint job. Nice a smooth, kinda understated look but with a little bit of detail and some flair in the pivotl. I bet it'll go like a rocket!

If only I was a woman! ... but I'm told mine is a bike for life, like been married.. but not.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

MrsH said:


> It's a Myka FSR, one of their Women's Specific Designs  '08 model but new, never ridden.


Woohoo ! Bet you can't wait to ride it...


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

MrsH said:


> It's a Myka FSR, one of their Women's Specific Designs  '08 model but new, never ridden.


That colour scheme is mad! Nice frame indeed. People can say what they will but I still love pink on bikes!


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks guys 
tfindlay, I suspect yours may be a 'life' bike.. looks as though it'd be hard to replace!


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

tfindlay said:


> Ok, this is a "porn" thread ... so here's my sexy new bike.
> 
> I took 5 months to collect and build, and I love it!
> 
> ...


Man I completely missed this bike, it's mint. Moots have sweet frames. Are you riding that thing to work? Looks like an office in the background?


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

It's done  iPhone pics..


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks great Mrs H, first duallie?


----------



## tfindlay (Mar 7, 2008)

chumbox said:


> Man I completely missed this bike, it's mint. Moots have sweet frames. Are you riding that thing to work? Looks like an office in the background?


Commuting wasn't the plan, the pic was just the first stop when I picked the bike up. However some bugger wrote off my car, so by chance I *am* now commuting on it! If anyone sees me out there, feel free to wave and say hello!

MrsH - That really is a cool paint job! All we need now is a Gucci or Prada bike, get more ladies cycling! It looks like lots of fun, hope you get out and enjoy it!


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

I suspect MrsH will get as much riding as MrH can babysit...

Looks great !


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

MrsH said:


> It's done  iPhone pics..


That thing looks like fun. Nice bike, enjoy.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

It's missing some dirt MrsH


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Hud said:


> Looks great Mrs H, first duallie?


Thanks, first dualie.. It's very smooth!



casnell said:


> I suspect MrsH will get as much riding as MrH can babysit...


Got it in one 



Stevob said:


> It's missing some dirt MrsH


It is.. It is also missing white forks 

We're heading to Mirimbah/Buller for the weekend to rectify the dirt issue, forks will have to wait.. It's Andrew's number ending in zero birthday so he deserves a weekend of riding, the boy and I will do the easy trails and hang out in the skills park


----------



## Captain (Aug 2, 2006)

*2010 Merida 96*

Have the matching hardtail too.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Captain said:


> Have the matching hardtail too.


Man, that thing's dripping with XC porn.

Have to say though - that make & model is a spitting image of a Scott Spark.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

bling...


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

MrsH said:


> It's done  iPhone pics..


I don't care what anyone says - purple ano is still cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Seconded. Still got some from the first time around.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

This is my first post in this forum so I'll use it as an opportunity to introduce myself.

I've riden singletrack for the last 4 years but I ride a roadie as well. My favorite trails at the moment are my local 5 km hilly loop in Templestowe - Warrandyte, Smiths Gully, & Lysterfield. Did the Otway Odyssey this year and I've entered the Avoca challenge as well as the Chase the Sun series. Should be a fun year 

My XXX rated bike: Yeti ASRc

Mavic Crossmax ST (Now running SLR)
Hope Tech X2 Brakes
XTR Crank w' Extralite Octaramp Gara 2 x 9 (28 - 42)
XTR Shifting
XTR 11 - 34 Cassette
Easton EA90 Stem & Monkeylite Riser bar
Racing Ralph EVO UST Tubeless 2.25 Front & Rear


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

wow, I'll ride that anywhere 
what's the double ring at front and ratio?


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

wannabeRacer said:


> wow, I'll ride that anywhere
> what's the double ring at front and ratio?


Thanks mate!

Extralite Octaramp Gara - 42/28

http://www.biggride.com/products/Extralite-OctaRamp-Gara.html


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

jathanas said:


> This is my first post in this forum so I'll use it as an opportunity to introduce myself.
> 
> I've riden singletrack for the last 4 years but I ride a roadie as well. My favorite trails at the moment are my local 5 km hilly loop in Templestowe - Warrandyte, Smiths Gully, & Lysterfield. Did the Otway Odyssey this year and I've entered the Avoca challenge as well as the Chase the Sun series. Should be a fun year
> 
> My XXX rated bike: Yeti ASRc


You'll have to stop flashing that thing about, I've got itchy fingers already, and my 575's quaking in it's Ralphs !

What's your Tempy-Warrandyte loop? We mostly live around Heidelberg-Ringwood and are always looking for more ST in the area...


----------



## Johnny Come Lately (Jul 31, 2007)

jathanas said:


> This is my first post in this forum so I'll use it as an opportunity to introduce myself.
> 
> I've riden singletrack for the last 4 years but I ride a roadie as well. My favorite trails at the moment are my local 5 km hilly loop in Templestowe - Warrandyte, Smiths Gully, & Lysterfield. Did the Otway Odyssey this year and I've entered the Avoca challenge as well as the Chase the Sun series. Should be a fun year
> 
> ...


Oh my...I'm getting all hot in the gentlemen's bits looking at that!! Haven't seen you around (Warrandyte local), although if I did, I would probably run over my own tongue!!


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

casnell said:


> You'll have to stop flashing that thing about, I've got itchy fingers already, and my 575's quaking in it's Ralphs !
> 
> What's your Tempy-Warrandyte loop? We mostly live around Heidelberg-Ringwood and are always looking for more ST in the area...


Thanks bud. I've riden the ASRc a few times now. Great climber, but that's expected. The real surprise is in the descents, the suspension feels bottomless. Don't know how they do it, but count me a believer!

As for my local loop... Is pretty much starts where fitzsimmons lane intersects with the yarra. If you have a garmin I can send you the course. It's fantastic for training, or those mid-week night rides.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

Johnny Come Lately said:


> Oh my...I'm getting all hot in the gentlemen's bits looking at that!! Haven't seen you around (Warrandyte local), although if I did, I would probably run over my own tongue!!


Nice to chat to a local, I'm a Templestowe lad.

These days when I'm riding our local loops I'm usually with my single speed, a Rocky Mountain Vertex SE. Another pic required I think...


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Nice - Keep it coming!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

jathanas said:


> As for my local loop... Is pretty much starts where fitzsimmons lane intersects with the yarra. If you have a garmin I can send you the course. It's fantastic for training, or those mid-week night rides.


Sounds like what's referred to on here as the Pink Ribbon loop. Which indeed makes it strange that none of us have seen you there. Now that I've said that - we'll bump into you like, next ride or something. Nice rig ... I'm not a fan of Yeti, but that thing's impressive nonetheless.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> Sounds like what's referred to on here as the Pink Ribbon loop. Which indeed makes it strange that none of us have seen you there. Now that I've said that - we'll bump into you like, next ride or something. Nice rig ... I'm not a fan of Yeti, but that thing's impressive nonetheless.


Thanks mate. I ride there with a group of guys from Links (the bike shop on James Street, Templestowe) on Tuesday nights, or with my training partner on Thursdays.

During summer we did venture out to Smiths more often.

P.S: Up until 2 weeks ago I rode an AnthemX LTD.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

jathanas said:


> P.S: Up until 2 weeks ago I rode an AnthemX LTD.


That would explain things. Seen plenty of Anthems out there. In fact, I remember crossing paths one night with a dude on an Anthem who's rear hub freewheel had shat itself ... it'd be funny if that was you.

Anyway ... if you look in the St Andrews forum you're bound to find people to ride with out at Smiths Gully. There are HEAPS of trails out that way - potentially some you mightn't know about.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> That would explain things. Seen plenty of Anthems out there. In fact, I remember crossing paths one night with a dude on an Anthem who's rear hub freewheel had shat itself ... it'd be funny if that was you.
> 
> Anyway ... if you look in the St Andrews forum you're bound to find people to ride with out at Smiths Gully. There are HEAPS of trails out that way - potentially some you mightn't know about.


It wasn't me but if I remember correctly it was a guy that I bump into and chat with on occasion.  The hub: Low end DT Swiss.. there are so many Anthems there it isn't funny.

Our Smiths Gully loop is about 26km. Training for the Otway Odyssey we'd ride there, do the loop, and ride back. About 80km all up.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

Since I'm on a roll...

Not sure if this even belongs in this forum but I take great pride in my single speed. A great source of both pain and joy. In equal measures. First bike I built up myself too.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice rig! Certainly worthy of a place in this thread. There needs to be more of this. Lotsa people are on new bikes - post 'em up!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Can't have too many single speed p0rn pics. Nice bike. What's the crankset? Looks like White Industries but haven't seen one with a bash guard. Also looks like a White Ind. Eric Eccentric Eno Disc rear hub/caliper mount combo. Correct? Freakin' bomb proof set-up man.

That _is_ p0rn.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Superb. Now, where is your 29er? I can see you on a Black Sheep....or perhaps even a Jeff Jones....


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

Stevob said:


> Can't have too many single speed p0rn pics. Nice bike. What's the crankset? Looks like White Industries but haven't seen one with a bash guard. Also looks like a White Ind. Eric Eccentric Eno Disc rear hub/caliper mount combo. Correct? Freakin' bomb proof set-up man.
> 
> That _is_ p0rn.


Bingo! That is totally correct on the set-up. It shouldn't surprise that people here just know as soon as they see something 

Thanks for your kind words.:thumbsup:


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

PuddleDuck said:


> Superb. Now, where is your 29er? I can see you on a Black Sheep....or perhaps even a Jeff Jones....


My 29er is a Pinarello Prince Carbon. Wouldn't take it off-road


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

Hud said:


> Nice rig! Certainly worthy of a place in this thread. There needs to be more of this. Lotsa people are on new bikes - post 'em up!


Glad you like the little beast. I L O V E I T.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

jathanas, one word, you need help from cyclist doctor


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Foot Fetish?*

mmmmm...stainless steel shoe shield pr0n...










Makes it easier to align the cleats too. Ride report later.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

wannabeRacer said:


> jathanas, one word, you need help from cyclist doctor


My wife would agree that I need help - full stop


----------



## ubermach429 (Oct 9, 2008)

Only done about 50km, but this thing is magic!!! accelerates like a scolded cat!


----------



## rocketman87 (Jan 28, 2010)

having seen Ubermach429's bike in person and though of clever ways that would allow a 155cm guy to ride off into the sunset with a 180cm friends bike and never return, I can vouch for its sexiness. I think my first words were; "ohhhhhhhh woooooow, can I hug it?"
amazing build!


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm excited... serious bike porn on it's way...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

do tell.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Stevob said:


> do tell.


When (if, I don't quite believe it...) it arrives I'll get pix.

My dream HardTail ! Well, frame anyway.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Well... when is it due?


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Apparently it's in the mail.


Where have I heard that before??


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

What size wheels?


----------



## ontrack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ventana OZ said:


> Okay I will help with a litte blacksheep goodness of my own.


OK i need to know..where did you get those pirate brake rotors???


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Hud said:


> What size wheels?


None yet !


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Chris Akrigg Video*

The guy's a freak

On a dually > 




On a fixie > 




:thumbsup:


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

That dually vid was great. I wanna try some more free riding like that. I got the bike, just only done it once.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Come on, more!
Teaser pics is not your style Mr Powered!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

New Toy. Affordable is the new PrOn


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

The Wolf is no more?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Hud said:


> The Wolf is no more?


Yeah- After 2 great seasons it has been traded in for a younger model


----------



## Chromo (Oct 6, 2005)

*New MCR9*

It's not exactly new porn, given that it's a warranty replacement. However, the new one is much better than the original in a couple of key areas.


----------



## ontrack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ilostmypassword said:


> Affordable is the new PrOn


If affordable is the new pron..here is my sub $500 old school pron


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

ontrack2 said:


> If affordable is the new pron..here is my sub $500 old school pron


PrOn!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

ontrack2 said:


> If affordable is the new pron..here is my sub $500 old school pron


Arousement. :devil:


----------



## tfindlay (Mar 7, 2008)

Chromo said:


> It's not exactly new porn, given that it's a warranty replacement. However, the new one is much better than the original in a couple of key areas.


Oooo... whats the "key areas" ? .... looks like your going 2x9 there!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

That's some John Holmes era Porn right there ontrack - diggin the Shivers.


----------



## ontrack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

nuclear_powered said:


> That's some John Holmes era Porn right there ontrack - diggin the Shivers.


 Yeah i dont care if they are flexy and not as good as a lot of other stuff..USD forks are Sexy


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

ontrack2 said:


> .USD forks are Sexy


I concur. As for the stiffness thing - I don't get why if that's the case, so many motorbikes run inverted stanchion forks. Maybe Cowpat can weigh in on that.

Either way, X-Fusion made a set of monster-sized inverted dual crowns called the Delta 8 that I really liked the look of, which I think had a 30mm axle. I think Bionicon licenced them for some of their on-the-fly adjustable travel/geo setups. Unfortunately, they stopped making the Delta 8, but I'm hoping if when I get around to building up a DH sled one day, I'll be able to track one down second hand. TheOriginalBdd (on here somewhere) runs one on a Gambler and it looks the schit.

Otherwise, the Manitou Dorado is another hell-sexy example. Lack of rigidity certainly doesn't seem to bother Chris Kovarik:


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

My porn's in customs !


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

casnell said:


> My porn's in customs !


Did you bite the bullet and go the ***5?


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

No, bit more old school... in fact about 8 years old, and HT. And possibly the only one in the country.

Can't wait !


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

ilostmypassword said:


> New Toy. Affordable is the new PrOn


Is that a 2010 giant trance x2 in the photo ? Im looking at getting one...looks like a sick bike...how does it ride ?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

mella060 said:


> Is that a 2010 giant trance x2 in the photo ? Im looking at getting one...looks like a sick bike...how does it ride ?


Sure is. It now has a 150mm Rev up front (with more neg air to pull down to 140mm) which has transformed the bike totally. :thumbsup: The fox forks had no compression adjustment so dived and were sticky in the early travel too. Now the front and back are plush "together"....just how it should be :thumbsup:

It rides very nice. Climbs like a goat and is plush on the downs. Responds so so well to out of seat stuff too......

Here you go.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice ! looks nice and cool...


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeh i was speaking with a guy from my LBS the other day and he recommended the trance x1 instead because of the better forks...would that be the case ?

To be honest i like the look of the x1 anyway...that dark grey /black looks stealth, and the red...what are your thoughts on the forks on the x1 ?


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Finally it's here!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

casnell said:


> Finally it's here!


Nice! Damn weighty though is i remember correctly.....


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

1550g on the kitchen scales, so not real light, but lineball with the current ARC, 3.45lbs, and that weighs 9kg as a SS.

Nothing compared to the 10 kg around my middle - and no photos of that!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice. So what's the build going to consist of?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

casnell said:


> 1550g on the kitchen scales, so not real light, but lineball with the current ARC, 3.45lbs, and that weighs 9kg as a SS.
> 
> Nothing compared to the 10 kg around my middle - and no photos of that!


That's not to bad. I was confused with an earlier frame that they released "back in the day". So I take it Yeti are now including ti frames in their line up? Nice.

Enjoy it! Ti is awesome on the dirt.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

That is a nice frame, bit unusual to see a retro-ish Yeti. I like the way they've kept the signature curve on the rear of the stays.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

It's a 2001 model, I've gone all retro, and I reckon the logical progression from 3x9 to 1x9 to ??? is SS...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I thought it looked old, and on closer inspection there are a few marks on the frame.
As for logical progression I was just reading about the new shimano 30 spd on bikeradar.com and shaking my head. My 29er is a 9 spd which has plenty of range, I keep up with 27 spd 26ers on the flat and even slight downhill. I love SS and I'd say from now on my new bikes will be 9 spd or 18 spd at most (or 20 if I ever go XX).


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

casnell said:


> It's a 2001 model, I've gone all retro, and I reckon the logical progression from 3x9 to 1x9 to ??? is SS...


Ahhh...that's better...another one falls prey:devil:

Maybe a Niner carbon fork as well? Tensioning the chain? Options are EBB for a standard shell (there's two on the market) or a White Industries Eric Eccentric Eno rear hub with matching Eno freewheel. Stay away from derailleur mounted tensioners if possible. What brakes will you use?


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Stevob said:


> Ahhh...that's better...another one falls prey:devil:
> 
> Maybe a Niner carbon fork as well? Tensioning the chain? Options are EBB for a standard shell (there's two on the market) or a White Industries Eric Eccentric Eno rear hub with matching Eno freewheel. Stay away from derailleur mounted tensioners if possible. What brakes will you use?


Using a Der mounted tensioner to start with (known as "what's in the shed already"), some Fox forks (ditto) and Elixir CR mags (rotorburn special).


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ben_M said:


> Ignitor, best tyre ever!:thumbsup:


Andrew at Wagga cycle centre recommends the Maxxis Rendez on the front. Looks like a nice tyre. What do you think ?

He says you cant get the UST tubeless version of the Ignitor in Oz. Is that right ?

Ill be getting a new Trance x2 with normal tubes soon. Wonder if its worth getting an Ignitor or the rendez


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

mella060 said:


> Andrew at Wagga cycle centre recommends the Maxxis Rendez on the front. Looks like a nice tyre. What do you think ?
> 
> He says you cant get the UST tubeless version of the Ignitor in Oz. Is that right ?
> 
> Ill be getting a new Trance x2 with normal tubes soon. Wonder if its worth getting an Ignitor or the rendez


Cant comment on the Rendez as I have never used it but plently of people rate it as a good tyre. If Andrew says you can get the Ignitor in UST tubless then id say there is a very good chance that you can get it.

Which tyre to get? Thats the problem with tyres, too many choices......


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hud said:


> New Hope BB, proudly installed by yours truly. I was hoping (no pun intended) that with my new post-mount forks that I'd also be able to run my other blue Hope rotor, but alas 'twas not to be. There is still rivet rub. Will post a less awkward pic of the SL when I get a chance. It's now around 500g lighter at11.4kg with the swapped bits from the 'Piph, aiming for 10.9kg long term...


The old superlite. do you still ride it much. What sought of handlebars are those ? Ritchey carbon pro ? They would look nice of my new giant trance...do you recommend carbon bars ?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

mella060 said:


> ..do you recommend carbon bars ?


I switched to carbon bars a while ago (Easton Monkeylite XC's) after riding alloy for several years, and have noticed absolutely zero difference whatsoever. They look nice though.


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

nuclear_powered said:


> I switched to carbon bars a while ago (Easton Monkeylite XC's) after riding alloy for several years, and have noticed absolutely zero difference whatsoever. They look nice though.


Yeh ive seen them on quite a few bikes lately. They look pretty nice. Are they a good bar for general all round trail use ?

Im getting a new trance x soon and looking at possible upgrades.


----------



## woody45 (Mar 26, 2007)

mella060 said:


> Andrew at Wagga cycle centre recommends the Maxxis Rendez on the front. Looks like a nice tyre. What do you think ?
> 
> He says you cant get the UST tubeless version of the Ignitor in Oz. Is that right ?
> 
> Ill be getting a new Trance x2 with normal tubes soon. Wonder if its worth getting an Ignitor or the rendez


You can get the UST Ignitor 2.1 in Australia. I have one on the front of my bike and there are two in the shop I work at. I haven't ridden with the Rendez either but i like the Ignitor for the front too, it is narrow for a 2.1 though.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

mella060 said:


> Are they a good bar for general all round trail use ?
> 
> Im getting a new trance x soon and looking at possible upgrades.


When I turn the bars, the bike goes in the direction I turn. So I guess that makes them a good bar.

Sorry if that sounds smart-arse-esque, but I honestly don't think I'll ever be able to tell the difference between any make/model/material differences when it comes to bars, stem or seatpost. There might be a difference in stiffness or flex that a computer could notice, but in most cases I doubt a human could with regards to these components.

The Monkeylites were on sale at Jenson, and they looked nice, and Easton makes strong carbon components. All boxes ticked for me, so that's why I got em.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Still ride the SL a bit Dean. Sharing the load over a few other bikes means it falls out of love sometimes. 
As for my take on carbon bars you really need to get the top of the line ones to get any 'carbon' value. 
My bars are Ritchey WCS. They are light and strong and stiff-ish. Cheap carbon bars like the Ritchey Pro are kind of pointless in a practical sense. They look nice but aren't particulary light. They probably have an alloy skeleton like a lot of carbon bars do. That said they are probably still a good bar, but why not go for a wet-look WCS alloy that will be lighter and perhaps close in price?
On a duallie I like stiff and light bars, no need for 'give' when you have suspension and steering is probably more precise in some cases with stiffer bars.
If I bought another bar for use on a rigid bike, my priority would be strength and flex, so I'd go for something like the Salsa Pro-moto carbon. I've seen and experienced the carpark bounce test on them and there is noticably more flex than my WCS.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

mella060 said:


> Andrew at Wagga cycle centre recommends the Maxxis Rendez on the front. Looks like a nice tyre. What do you think ?
> 
> He says you cant get the UST tubeless version of the Ignitor in Oz. Is that right ?
> 
> Ill be getting a new Trance x2 with normal tubes soon. Wonder if its worth getting an Ignitor or the rendez


The Rendez is a nice front tyre. It grips on the turns much better than i expected with that tread pattern.

Phantom Cycles has UST Ignitors and has never had any problem getting them tha i can think of.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Hud said:


> If I bought another bar for use on a rigid bike, my priority would be strength and flex, so I'd go for something like the Salsa Pro-moto carbon. I've seen and experienced the carpark bounce test on them and there is noticably more flex than my WCS.


No complaint with them here. I found a _noticeable_ difference on rocky decents at speed. It cut down the blur you normally experience when running a rigid fork. I'd say that this would be less noticeable on a squishy fork.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

It's finally out there and ridable, just need to shorten the brake lines and lower the fork to 80mm ! Rides superbly...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

don't know if this counts, but its got me back out on the bike and i'm loving it in a way my yeti arc just didn't do it for me...


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

mik_git said:


> don't know if this counts, but its got me back out on the bike and i'm loving it in a way my yeti arc just didn't do it for me...


It's funny how that works, I had a Scott Scale 20 with same geometry as the Yeti, full carbon and all, and it did nothing for me, just felt wrong, whereas I love the ARC ????

Nice shiny GT there, very retro !


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

My Pivot Firebird. It usually has a DHX Air on it but i'm playing with my CCDB and a new Manitou Evolver ISX-6.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

casnell said:


> It's funny how that works, I had a Scott Scale 20 with same geometry as the Yeti, full carbon and all, and it did nothing for me, just felt wrong, whereas I love the ARC ????
> 
> Nice shiny GT there, very retro !


yeah, not sure with my yeti, I have a medium (so 19in) and it was a llittle too big, and the 4in fork didn't help (2003 USA model). it was very slow in the steering, so it was fine climbing and very comfortable (is now my commuter to uni), but anything tight and ti felt like a pig, the GT is the opposite, loves the tight and steep, but its very nervous climbing... actually feels a lot liek my old manitou.

But I don't think I co9uld complain about an ARC ti... no matter what...


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

casnell said:


> Using a Der mounted tensioner to start with (known as "what's in the shed already"), some Fox forks (ditto) and Elixir CR mags (rotorburn special).


Those don't look like Fox forks..  
Bike looks very nice!


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

MrsH said:


> Those don't look like Fox forks..
> Bike looks very nice!


Steerer wasn't long enough...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice casnell. How much does it weigh?


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Dunno, must weigh it...


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

Casnell: Love your work mate, excellent looking beast. Hope it gives you many great rides!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Needle roller bearings for the CCDB on the Firebird...









And for the RP23 on the Mach 5...


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

mik_git said:


> don't know if this counts, but its got me back out on the bike and i'm loving it in a way my yeti arc just didn't do it for me.../QUOTE]
> 
> mik_git: That bike is dripping with retro cool... love it!
> 
> ...


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Does this count??


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

casnell said:


> Does this count??


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone ride a Scott Genius 10?

That is what Russell Crowe rides 

From Twitter "I ride a Scott Genius 10 mountainbike, carbon fibre frame. Easily the best bike I've ever owned."


----------



## teamfbr (May 27, 2008)

Betcha thats harder to throw at a concierge's head! what a tool! that's it i'm becoming a roadie...nah...too much leg hair.

brilliant bike tho rusty...props for that but that's it.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Not a fan, huh, teamfbr?
He's an odd one is RC..


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I turned 29 the other day and I got this to show for it.










I have always wanted a helmet cam so I am looking forward to testing it out, finger crossed it will be this weekend. I intend on getting a chest mount for it as I think that position works really well. Hopefully this is the end of my low quality videos that make people sick...... HQ fully sick vids from now on!!!!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

wicked


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

That is very cool, I like the "be a hero" part


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

We are staying in Kangaroo Valley this weekend and you should see the driveway to the place we are staying which is up the top of an escarpment. About 2k long and very steep, could be a fun first test run.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*2 down, 1 up.*

Well, the Epiphany and Ala Carte have both left the building and it was time for a new project.

Salsa Selma!


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

sexy!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

1 x 10 Firebird.









LG1+ guide.









XT stuff.









Aluminium rocker link.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Hud said:


> Well, the Epiphany and Ala Carte have both left the building and it was time for a new project.
> 
> Salsa Selma!


HOT! Can't wait to see the final result.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Well, the Epiphany and Ala Carte have both left the building and it was time for a new project.
> 
> Salsa Selma!


Awesome. Best colour combo I've seen in ages. Here are some grips for ya:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Bit lairy.  They do look good, but will probably go for ESI grips.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

You have no right calling those grips lairy young fella, after seeing those rims of yours. 

When ya gunna finish the Selma?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, waiting for the Niner fork which is unknown, hopefully this month. (Which means my new sig is a bit premature, but was too clever not to put up ) All I need now is a seatpost and cranks as well as the incidentals. Looking at going 15 G cranks. Light, and they have a 30mm spindle,


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Still reckon those grips will tie the bike together. Better even than The Dude's rug in Big Lebowski tied his room together.

So ... keeping the SIR as a 1 x 9 hardtail and this will be the new rigid SS huh?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Got it in one. :thumbsup: Then my life will be complete 
Hope the SL will still get some use...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey I jsut noticed that Selma has a splittable rear triangle. Gates carbon drive!! Do it!!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, to be honest, I hadn't thought of that, so thank you! Coincidently, I have been agonising over what crank set to over the last few days, I'll look into it. Though from what I have seen of the few carbon belt drive bikes at the Cog, they seem fragile and don't spin very freely.

Edit: Just did a search and found...


"Originally Posted by Salsa Cycles
We have actually received this question quite frequently since Interbike so I'll jump in and answer this one. The quick and dirty is that no...it won't work. The rear triangle is bolted at the drops before paint/clear coat and then also has a super strong loc-tite on the bolt as well. Even if you could get the bolt out and the two pieces apart without doing serious damage to the frame, it would probably never stay tight again the way it does from the factory. On a side note, from what I understand of the belt drive it wouldn't work with the ENO hub as it requires a cassette style (as opposed to a freewheel) hub to mount up to like the Chris King single for example. The ENO does however work wonderfully with a chain type single speed conversion...I use one myself. That said, how many folks out there would purchase an EBB version of the Mamasita if it were available. Not just those that think it would be cool now but those that would actually throw down the green.

Bobby
Salsa Cycles"


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Bummer. What an odd thing to do - bolt something together with the intention of never getting it apart. Why not weld/join/whatever they do between Alu & Carbon I wonder? Anyways, I'm sure your bike will still rock even with chain..... and maybe some blue grips 

Interesting question he asks at the end, about making an EBB Mamsita - Other than the EBB, there's less that 1cm of geometry difference at any point between the 2 bikes. Mostly < 5mm actually. I guess the choice of paint colour would be nice - I reckon a combination of Selma's grey with Mamasita's red would look awesome personally.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Unfortunately it looks like Salsa is heading away from the scandium/carbon frames. Both the Selma and Mamasita are discontinued. 
Not such a fan of the new graphics philosophy either.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

First ride yesterday. One word: Awesome


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Drop seats are amazing eh. I love how much fun it makes the bike!

Here is my new Porn. A 4 x 4 1987 Toyota Van. A home from home! Let's see how long i get out of it! lol


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice, Nuclear, how about some complete bike pics??


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> Nice, Nuclear, how about some complete bike pics??


+1, well that's really +2, because I have requested this directly.

ILMP, that van is awesome!!! Love it!!


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

So N_P, a bright future of Youies shuttle days, Buller and iRide? Or is it not that kind of bike? Pics will tell...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I took it to Blue Lake yesterday (and noticed a certain trail fairy had been busy in that gully at the bottom of the steep descent - nice work), and it is certainly capable of regular XC riding, although a little twitchier than the Genius in the slow stuff. However, it was particularly muddy and slippery out there (to the point that I think it's not good for the trails in most parts, so I will not go out there again till it dries up) which made the techy sections really slow anyway - even the hardtail I was with was struggling. So I'll chalk that deficiency up to conditions for now.

But ... that last downhill through the rock gardens down to the river - WOW. Straight through everything with practically zero deflection from the front end. Reminded me of the Glorys we hired at Buller. Massive grins after that and the jumps at the beginning.

So ... yes Cowpat - Buller and Youies (iRide?) but like your 6.6, a bit of everything else too. Genius will be sold soon.

Pics later on - must head to Bunnings for that other project I'm working on (the one we live in).

P.S. ILMP - I second that: Nice van.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> I took it to Blue Lake yesterday (and noticed a certain trail fairy had been busy in that gully at the bottom of the steep descent - nice work), and it is certainly capable of regular XC riding, although a little twitchier than the Genius in the slow stuff. However, it was particularly muddy and slippery out there (to the point that I think it's not good for the trails in most parts, so I will not go out there again till it dries up) which made the techy sections really slow anyway - even the hardtail I was with was struggling. So I'll chalk that deficiency up to conditions for now.
> 
> But ... that last downhill through the rock gardens down to the river - WOW. Straight through everything with practically zero deflection from the front end. Reminded me of the Glorys we hired at Buller. Massive grins after that and the jumps at the beginning.
> 
> ...


Hold on a minute. You tell us how good it is, and that you're selling the Genius, and then you don't tell us what you'll replace the Genius with and STILL don't give us a pic of the Nomad.

You're just a bad person..... I would be knocking on your door right now if i wasn't so far away!!


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> I took it to Blue Lake yesterday (and noticed a certain trail fairy had been busy in that gully at the bottom of the steep descent - nice work)


Sorry to go OT but...don't look at me on that one...someones been making a shared bike path out of the narrow techy traverse.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

I demand pictures


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

cowpat said:


> Sorry to go OT but...don't look at me on that one...someones been making a shared bike path out of the narrow techy traverse.


See RB?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Wheels finally in place, chunky 203mm rotors bolted on, and getting bitten down on by Saint 4-pot calipers:


Cranks bolted in, extremely cheapo eBay Xpedo pedals are not too bad, but only work well with my white Shimano DH shoes:


My view of the cockpit - lots of red ano:


Oury lock-ons, with one inside clamp replaced with seatpost remote:


Rear brakes - also 203mm rotors. Some say overkill, but I'm the one lookin' at the scales:


Curvy top tube - one of the first things that drew me to this bike aesthetically:


One from the right:


And one more from the left-rear:


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow. 
That looks fantastic!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

That looks amazing!! Absolutely amazing!!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Fantastic! Even matches the house! You should have painted the window sills red. 
You've done a great job with the build, very balanced looking!


----------



## captain smoke eater (Jun 19, 2010)

Very nice everyone, I looked at 10 pages and your bikes sweet


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks guys - and MrsH. I'm extremely happy with it - both looks and performance-wise. Should've taken a lot less time than it did, but that white thing the bike is leaning against takes up more time than I care to mention. Speaking of which I'll have to update the "Why didn't we ride on the weekend" thread - got about a dozen weekend's worth of pics to post there.



cowpat said:


> Sorry to go OT but...don't look at me on that one...someones been making a shared bike path out of the narrow techy traverse


Really? Thought we were the only ones who knew about that part. Will talk to you about it offline soon.



casnell said:


> See RB?


If you're talking about the post in the General MTB Discussion section, that was us they saw.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


>


Very nice bike, well done. Now we need pics of it in action!!!!


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


>


Nice weatherboards... I mean deck... I mean bike. 4 pot brakes, love it!


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice one!

Those pedals are interesting.

How's it pedal in granny? Bob? Keen for a ride...

(That's your cross-country wheelset, right?)


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Very nice !


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

now that's a trail bike!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

That's a bike that makes you yell "weeeeeeeeeeeeeee" all the way down


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Very Nice NP


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Those pedals are interesting.
> 
> ...


Happy for you to take it for a spin next time we're out together and you have the Intense, cos I'd feel bad if your Anthem buckled under my weight 

For all those steep pinch climbs out at Blue Lake I climbed either in 1-1 or 2-1, with 1 in the rear being 34T. I found it surprisingly bob-free in both open & medium floodgate modes of the shock. I didn't get much out of saddle climbing happening because it was too slipperly and I'd break traction. But to be honest I didn't feel the need much.

Suspension-wise, at slow speed, the thing I noticed most was clearing logs uphill - the rear wheel moving backwards and upwards felt odd at first, but actually better than the Genius because it happened slower/smoother and didn't feel like it wanted to boost me.

As for yelling weeeeee on the way down Steve - well, if I wasn't doing it verbally I was sure as s**t doing it inside my head. Couldn't wipe the grin off for a good 15mins. I couldn't really say what felt different other than rigidity & plushness, and even then not sure what was contributing to what. Needless to say, 160mm of travel + 20mm through axle + 35mm stanchions + 1.5in headtube & steerer + 740mm wide bars + 2.4 tyres = awesomeness when going through rockgardens downhill at high speed. Happy pills on 2 wheels I tell ya.

N.B. cowpat: XC wheelset? - nice. About as XC as your wheelset with Minions on the Intense! As much as I don't like the term - that is my 'All Mountain' wheelset - i.e. the only wheelset the bike will have, and the only tyres it will have, from chairlifting the Alps all the way down to the Yarra trails


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

cowpat said:


> (That's your cross-country wheelset, right?)


I use that same wheelset as my cross country wheelset, what are you trying to say?


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

speaking of trail bikes, managed to cast my eyes upon the latest trek fuel x bikes, and all i can say is "wow"...ok im off to buy a lottery ticket !!

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_full_suspension/fuel_ex/fuelex99/

Think i prefer the blue colour of the 9.8


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Alias Pauly said:


> I use that same wheelset as my cross country wheelset, what are you trying to say?


Errk - no offense intended. I just expected N_P would run tyres with deeper tread blocks and a stronger carcass on DH tracks to avoid cutting them up when the rear wheel skids over rocks. I figured N_P had a second wheelset or pair of tyres in the shed. OTOH I haven't seen those tyres before - they're probably a lot beefier than they look in the pics.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

cowpat said:


> Errk - no offense intended. I just expected N_P would run tyres with deeper tread blocks and a stronger carcass on DH tracks to avoid cutting them up when the rear wheel skids over rocks. I figured N_P had a second wheelset or pair of tyres in the shed. OTOH I haven't seen those tyres before - they're probably a lot beefier than they look in the pics.


No worries. I wish I could run an ultralight set of cross country hoops, but considering I cracked my trailfox frame in less than 2K kms just from hard riding, I'm glad I never have.

NP you should look into the bolt-on axle conversion for the havoc rear and get rid of that wimpy quick release. I've got one on my new trailfox and it seems rock solid. It's a bit pricey, but it comes with a new axle, bolts, replacement bearings and bearing drifts. I just reused my old bearings since they were still good, so I've got a spare set for when they go bad. If you want to save the coin just get the axle and bolts, reuse your bearings and I'll lend you my bearing drift set.

BTW nice bike!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Alias Pauly said:


> NP you should look into the bolt-on axle conversion for the havoc rear and get rid of that wimpy quick release.


Cool - so you got one for your Havocs? Sounds interesting. But i'll be honest though - I do wonder if I'd even notice the difference. Maybe some can, but I don't think I could.

Plus I've seen Santa Cruz vids of their riders (Weir, Vories, Gracia) doing things on Nomads I'm never likely to be able to replicate or have the courage to try - BIG big jumps and hits - all with pretty stock Nomads running QR's. Combine that with the following release from Santa Cruz:


> Why doesn't the Nomad have a through-axle rear end?
> 
> Basically, it doesn't need it. Our VPP bikes are renowned for their stiffness- ask anyone who's ridden one. This is partially due to our design priorities, and also due to the natural stiffness of the rigid triangular swingarms. When starting with such a stiff structure, adding a through-axle really doesn't gain much. But it gets a bit heavier- and cuts down quite a bit on hub/wheel options.
> 
> Certainly some other bikes (with pivots near the dropout) may benefit quite a bit from a rear through-axle, but for us it needlessly adds compatibility complications and weight.


.... I guess if the bike's designers think it's fine with QR, then I should just go with that. But the part of me that want's to endlessly tinker with things is interested in it anyway. At the very least I want to try replacing bearings in things with mdern ceramic stuff. Not for weight, performance, lognevity (all boxes that ceramic bearings tick), but just because it'd be an interesting thing to do.


Alias Pauly said:


> BTW nice bike!


Thanks  I sense a Youies trip in the near future - you will be there on your BMC I'm sure.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

I has Fox forks 










It has lots of adjustable bits! 08 RLCs










-










And here is the complete bike.. looks much nicer with white forks! And OMG so light to steer!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Good stuff Mrs H :thumbsup:

Orange o-ring is a bit blingy


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

Alias Pauly said:


> NP you should look into the bolt-on axle conversion for the havoc rear and get rid of that wimpy quick release.
> 
> BTW nice bike!


I'm with you N_P on this, if it came all setup with bolt through rear then sure but Nomad's hold up fine with a QR! My Nomad did 60+ days at Whistler and not once did I have an issue with the QR.
Love the build there, very similar concept to mine (big brakes/burly fork) except way more bling! I'd be interested to hear about how the chain feedback in the granny ring has been handled in VPP2? I'm considering going back to single ring because the granny peformance of my '07 is so bad!

Anyway here is mine for comparison - looks good from afar, but far from good!


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> Sounds interesting. But i'll be honest though - I do wonder if I'd even notice the difference. Maybe some can, but I don't think I could.
> 
> Thanks  I sense a Youies trip in the near future - you will be there on your BMC I'm sure.


Yeah, fair enough, and the bolts are more of a pain in the arse to undo than a quick release. I personally can't stand quick releases, I've gotten rid of them on all my bikes. Once I tried a 20mm thru axle I couldn't go back. I've replaced ordinary quick releases on my road bike with DT Swiss RWS skewers and I've gone bolt-on for the rear of the trailfox.

The bolts are probably not a great inprovement for VPP suspension bikes like ours. But I started getting alot of slop from the rear of my trailfox. So I changed the frame bearings and bought the bolt-on conversion, and then it turned out the frame was cracked. So I got a new frame under warranty and at least I know the bike is as stiff as it can be. Plus, like you, I just like tinkering with bikes.

Count me in for a You Yangs ride, where else around melbourne could you ride a rig like yours?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

beardi said:


> Anyway here is mine for comparison - looks good from afar, but far from good!


I like - very tough. Nomads look so awesome with a coil stashed in there. I was thinking of getting a Vivid Coil for chairlift days but will see how the Monarch fares for now. Plus I think PUSH are offering a Monarch service soon. Otherwise the Vivid Air is an option.

What dual-ring guide is that you're running - a Stinger? Does it matter how many teeth one has on the bigger ring when running a Stinger? It's something I was going to look into if I have any retention issues. SC recommend MRP LRP, but want to get feedback.

Will def. post feedback about VPP2 granny-bob issues if I find them. Opinions seem mixed in the SC forum. So far no problems, but need more km's.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Alias Pauly said:


> I've replaced ordinary quick releases on my road bike with DT Swiss RWS skewers


My first thought when you mentioned the thru-axle conversion was to run the 'thru-bolt' version of the DT Swiss RWS. So if the Havoc conversion effectively gives you room for a 10mm bolt to slide through, then perhaps one of these would do the trick. 10mm diameter? Check. Quick relelase? Check. Tinkering fun? Check.











Alias Pauly said:


> Count me in for a You Yangs ride, where else around melbourne could you ride a rig like yours?


If that's a serious question, then the answer is: everywhere - as in 'everywhere' is where I intend to ride it. If it's a rhetorical question, then yes - this bike is really going to be at home in the Youies at Stockyards. Either way - heading OS in 2 weeks for 2 weeks, so prob won't be till after then.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

beardi said:


> I'd be interested to hear about how the chain feedback in the granny ring has been handled in VPP2?


Yup N_P, that is one reason why I'd like to have a ride on your new aluminium horse. The 22 on the Intense 6.6 never pedalled too well. Not a problem of bob but pedal feedback over bumps. I went to a single 34 but my dud knee gave me trouble so I'm on a 28 tooth Widgit right now. The knee's happy with it and there's no noticeable pedal feedback or bob.

I've a through axle on the rear but that's mainly to run a Saint axle-mounted derailler - which has held up really well what with all the rocks, branches and bits of fencing wire it's collected over the years. Plus the rear triangle on the 6.6 is flexy and the through axle does seem to help a little, though that could be psychological.

PS: I'm OS for a couple of weeks soon too - sounds like we'll be up for Youies session when you're back!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> PS: I'm OS for a couple of weeks soon too - sounds like we'll be up for Youies session when you're back!


Deal. And since it's climbing ability you want to test, you can ride the Nomad up the hills and I'll bomb it back down 

[ Inner-voice: how do I get back up the hills? Clearly didn't think that through properly. Time for caffiene ]

Have fun on your holiday.


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

Nuke_Pow
Yes that is a stinger and I'm a believer. I did have the nomad setup with a single ring and an e-13. I never dropped chains but the drag was pretty noticable.
The stinger is so simple, light and very, very effective AND CHEAP! It's a huge weight saving over more complicated designs. I've never dropped a chain nor have I damaged the stinger itself. A big hit might bend it but nothing a vice can't fix! On a DH bike no, but for everything else two thumbs up!
I was going to mention earlier N_P that I think a stinger would complete the package there. It's a whole lot of chain hanging out there in the breeze on a bike that is ready for burly trails.
I'm not aware of any restrictions regarding ring size. With a BB mount there is lots of leeway. They are a little fiddly to setup but once you get the sweetspot it's smooth sailing. The rotating wheel can seize up once or twice a year but nothing a clean and a spot of grease won't fix.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Beardman,

I'd been meaning to tell you to check out this thread, and to post your steed up.

You two Nomad riders do actually know each other, you met in Canberra a couple of years ago.

Beardy, I'm gonna have to borrow the Nomad when I'm back for a quick visit in November.


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

Ah ha I see! The only problem with Canberra world cup is that I was blind drunk most of the weekend and can't really remember any of it......except you not getting let into the pub!
Back on track....yep it's all yours, it's just waiting on maxxis to make a tubeless ardent and needs its 28th DU bushing! November ey.........


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

beardi said:


> I'd be interested to hear about how the chain feedback in the granny ring has been handled in VPP2? I'm considering going back to single ring because the granny peformance of my '07 is so bad!
> 
> Anyway here is mine for comparison - looks good from afar, but far from good!


I never thought the Nomad was _too_ bad in the granny ring, but there were definitely gears I could feel some chain pull. Here is my old one.










The CCDB was easily the best shock for it too. I definitely preferred the feel of the old Nomad to the poor small bump sensitivity of the new Nomad. That's why I went for the Firebird instead.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Hud said:


> Orange o-ring is a bit blingy


Ahahah..I think the flash accentuated it a little..


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

*Salsa El Mariachi*

Raining and 9 Deg in Melbourne, its a beautiful day
........................'cause this just arrived!!

































Please excuse the messy kitchen!


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice!!!

It must have been frame delivery day in Melbourne today

Post up some pics later


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Dang John, that is beautiful. Love the swinging dropouts.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Yowee!! That is ho-at! Very very nice! :thumbsup:
Don't scratch it that's all 
BTW your fridge looks like ours...


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Hud said:


> BTW your fridge looks like ours...


Isn't that how all fridges are meant to look??


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

*It must be wet out.....*

So we are all porning up

These might baffle some...


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

*Those won't but these might*

I'm not very good with images


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

and these


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Wayne's World said:


> And now it's time for .... EXTREME CLOSE UP!!!!!!!


...


----------



## velocty (Aug 9, 2010)

VooDoo Cycles


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

lol


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I was thinking that too. Dambala?


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Not Bad Steve & Velocty
NP I'll get this picture thing right one day


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Some More


----------



## velocty (Aug 9, 2010)

Sweet bike  
I have one of the earlier Bokor with the Easton tubes from the mid 90's, sadly the headtube developed a stress fracture. Parts have been recycled onto a .....


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

How much does the frame weigh ILD?


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Stevo 2.8kg but it's the fork that I'll save weight on!!!


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

See


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Carver96er and I Like Dirt, great bike choices, can't wait to see them built up!


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Chumbox
More than a passing resemblance to the Kone Hei Hei I think
(designer was ex Kona)
Hopefully it'll be built by October


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

I Like Dirt said:


> Thanks Chumbox
> More than a passing resemblance to the Kone Hei Hei I think
> (designer was ex Kona)
> Hopefully it'll be built by October


Looking at it again I can see the resemblance for sure. Those Voodoo bikes are nice as pie, and Kona's are tough as nails so I'd say you are onto a winner there. Looking forward to the piccys.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Sweet Voodoos - I've always liked 'em. :thumbsup:

I dunno about porn, but while I was fixing my exploded hanger and X9 mech, I figured I'd tart it up a bit. Having seen how weak the SRAM hanger bolt was at the head, this AFC one was well worth a try for $20. And the red matches some other red highlights on the bike.

The gold ano hanger came from http://www.pilo.co.il/ (via eBay) an was no more exy than a factory one. Very well made and he makes a large selection of 'em and in various colours.


----------



## velocty (Aug 9, 2010)

I Like Dirt said:


> Thanks Chumbox
> More than a passing resemblance to the Kone Hei Hei I think
> (designer was ex Kona)
> Hopefully it'll be built by October


Joe Murray used to design these. Did Voodoo go under for a few years? Heard they have been bought over.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

I've craved for a carbon hardtail.

Something to commute & train with. A bike that's right for those hard, off-the-saddle aggresive rides that last around 2 hours and leave you a happy wreck.

Well, here 'tis:










The main highlights are:

•	100mm Fox RLC
•	XTR Wheelset w' XTR rotors
•	1 x 9: 34 front with 11-34 at the rear
•	XT shifter and rear deraileur
•	Hope Tech X2 brakes
•	Easton EC70 post and Carbon Low Rise Monkey Bars

Still not that heavy despite the robust build,i.e. 10kg.

Looking forward to flying through the trails with it, might even use it on the next Chase The Sun in September.

Have a great weekend folks.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks like Spring is going to be a colour parade of new bikes!
Heres the El Mariachi in its partial dress stage. Just waiting on the headset to put the rest of the bike together.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

chumbox said:


> Carver96er and I Like Dirt, great bike choices, can't wait to see them built up!


Woops, missed your post earlier!  
Thanks Chumbox. 
This is going to be a getto build! That is, only the frame, tyres, tubes, chain and headset are new. The rest is begged and borrowed with a bit of arm twisting for good measure!
Big thanks to the 'track builing wizard' (Mitch) and Damo (Cog Bike Cafe) for assistance.................oh, and my wife!!


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow ! I think I need a new bike too, I'll have trouble getting to sleep with these new bikes....


----------



## Warfare (Mar 15, 2010)

Well since we're having a spring colour parade...


















Currently collecting parts at the moment, got XT cranks & fd, X9 rd and triggers, Rockshox Revelation Team 140mm, MacMahone King wheelset and a few other bits n pieces on the way


----------



## mella060 (Apr 19, 2010)

casnell said:


> Wow ! I think I need a new bike too, I'll have trouble getting to sleep with these new bikes....


yes haha, instead of counting sheep you will be counting bikes !!


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Warfare said:


> Well since we're having a spring colour parade...


Ragley Mmm Bop? Very nice. Looks like their three finger chainstay. Ragley is making some sweet rides.


----------



## Warfare (Mar 15, 2010)

That's the one, I couldn't resist for the price, and my ReignX is just too much squish for Adelaide trails sometimes. Gonna be a very fun bike


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

New 5 10's and 661 shin pads. My first ride in 15+ yrs of MTBing without SPD's.










That's Welsh mud too that.......on a mid summers day


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> New 5 10's and 661 shin pads. My first ride in 15+ yrs of MTBing without SPD's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you in the UK at the moment?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Warfare said:


> Well since we're having a spring colour parade...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice:thumbsup: I so desperately want a Ragley TD-1.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

waldog said:


> Are you in the UK at the moment?


Yeah mate Been here a week. Leave in a week. Family reasons called me back- hope to call in to Vancouver on route for a week too


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> Yeah mate Been here a week. Leave in a week. Family reasons called me back- hope to call in to Vancouver on route for a week too


Well I hope that all is well with the family buddy.

Be sure to let me know if you end up heading north of the border to Scotland, would be choice to go for a ride.

Wal.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

waldog said:


> Well I hope that all is well with the family buddy.
> 
> Be sure to let me know if you end up heading north of the border to Scotland, would be choice to go for a ride.
> 
> Wal.


Thanks mate. I considered Scotland but it was to much of a mission being based in SE. Wales was a compromise- but cut short due to weather and lack/cost of accommodation.

You are in the best part of UK to ride mate. How long are you over for?

Vancouver is calling me....... i can hear it....


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

ilostmypassword said:


> Thanks mate. I considered Scotland but it was to much of a mission being based in SE. Wales was a compromise- but cut short due to weather and lack/cost of accommodation.
> 
> You are in the best part of UK to ride mate. How long are you over for?
> 
> Vancouver is calling me....... i can hear it....


Fair enough my friend, I'll stop hijacking the thread now.

Enjoy the best the Cannucks can serve up!


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Warfare said:


> Well since we're having a spring colour parade...


And it seems the colours for this spring are green or blue (salsa's)
Nice frame 
Casnell
try counting Yeti's
although I doubt that would put me to sleep
:thumbsup:


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

_"New 5 10's and 661 shin pads. My first ride in 15+ yrs of MTBing without SPD's."_
How do you find it? I found that nothing improved my riding more. So much more confidence hitting gnarly terrain now. I have a feeling I won't be going back to SPD.....


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

I Like Dirt said:


> And it seems the colours for this spring are green or blue (salsa's)
> Nice frame
> Casnell
> try counting Yeti's
> ...


I hadn't heard of Ragley's, looks nice ! Off for a Google...

I need another Yeti to start counting properly, but I'll sleep well tomorrow night, off to Forrest for the day with the SS !


----------



## Warfare (Mar 15, 2010)

Okay I promise these are the last pics until this build is finished :thumbsup:


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

After cracking my IH MkIII yesterday, a Blue Pig might be on the cards for me. Can't afford another DW frame, so back to an HT for me.


----------



## slidecontrol (Apr 8, 2007)

I love all the custom frames and builds and would love to put something together from scratch for myself, but when this came along at an unbelievable price, another complete bike made its way home with me from my LBS. other than a 110mm stem everything is stock as per Mr fishers intention


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

*El Mariachi*

State of total dress has been achieved! 
Once the headset was installed, the rest of the bike came together quite easily. Finished putting it together at 5.30pm yesterday and took it for a spin thru' Silvan last night. 
Its a medium size frame and the geometry feels perfect. I'll look at putting a carbon fork on down the track but with the 100mm Reba fork on a 29er the ride just feels 'decadent'. With decadence comes negatives, and in this case its the weight. At 12.0kg a diet will be in order once further funds become available (I've been spoilt by the 10.4kgs of the 96er!).


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks sweet John. What gearing did you choose?


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

Carver96er said:


> State of total dress has been achieved!
> Once the headset was installed, the rest of the bike came together quite easily. Finished putting it together at 5.30pm yesterday and took it for a spin thru' Silvan last night.
> Its a medium size frame and the geometry feels perfect. I'll look at putting a carbon fork on down the track but with the 100mm Reba fork on a 29er the ride just feels 'decadent'. With decadence comes negatives, and in this case its the weight. At 12.0kg a diet will be in order once further funds become available (I've been spoilt by the 10.4kgs of the 96er!).
> 
> ...


Lovely!

I now feel the need for a big wheeled machine. Maybe 2011 will be the year I take the plunge...


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

jathanas said:


> Lovely!
> 
> I now feel the need for a big wheeled machine. Maybe 2011 will be the year I take the plunge...


Yes, I feel a Yeti Big Top coming on...maybe instead of the ASRc , maybe to replace the ARC?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

beardi said:


> _"New 5 10's and 661 shin pads. My first ride in 15+ yrs of MTBing without SPD's."_
> How do you find it? I found that nothing improved my riding more. So much more confidence hitting gnarly terrain now. I have a feeling I won't be going back to SPD.....


I was tired of acheing knees and feet from the "rotation" needed to get in and out. I was also tired of not beig able to unclip when the pedals got stuck with mud :madmax: The extra confidence on technical stuff (which i ride 90% of rides) is good too. It's amazing how much of the brain is occupied with being clipped in too....until you are not!

I went to flats to add more fun as i don't race- and they have not disappointed. I did a 50km ride a few days ago too and they were fine....


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Stevob said:


> Looks sweet John. What gearing did you choose?


32/18


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

casnell said:


> Yes, I feel a Yeti Big Top coming on...maybe instead of the ASRc , maybe to replace the ARC?


Pure cunning genius my man! We'll be the first 2 Yeti 29ers in the eastern suburbs 

Seriously though, there will always be a dually in my garage so I wouldn't give up my ASRc for a big top. I'd give up my SS though...


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Gentle and sweet from start to finish the whole weekend:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice pic. Where's that?


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Last weekend in Sedona, AZ.


----------



## dynamitedread (Nov 29, 2009)

Allready posted in the 29er forum ,Hope you all like


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Probably the quickest looking Karate Monkey I've seen. Nice job.


----------



## dynamitedread (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks mate, still getting used to the 29er .It's fun to ride but can be a handfull at times


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

*Karate Monkey*

Nice rig dynamitedread! :thumbsup: 
The KM was top of my list for a while as there was the possability to enter in Cyclocross events with the addition of canti' brakes and drop bars. The rules have since changed to allow disc brakes so the El Mariachi won my cash (and its lighter)! 
BTW, where's your home turf?


----------



## dynamitedread (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Carver96er, Yeh mines going back to the steel forks and drops for touring duties (Flinders ranges).It's a great bike if your a tinkerer allthough i am having a slight problem with the rear disc and the QR at the moment,guess i'll have get a bolt on hub.
I'm riding Lysterfield,Yarra flats and first time at You Yangs this week.You Yangs was great and think i'm gonna ride there a fair bit.
Be Lucky
P.S. Your right the monkey is no weight wennie bike but i cracked my last 2 alloy frames so went a bit overkill


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

Warfare said:


> Okay I promise these are the last pics until this build is finished :thumbsup:


interested in hearing how the Ragley saddle goes.

they have some really awesome gear, not just frames, but bars, stems, etc.

I switched all my Reign parts out to a Bluepig and have never regretted it yet. They are a great frame thats for sure. the cable guides look clunky in the pics, but they are not in real life, and work really well. much neater than zip ties.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

DMR V12's



















Hope FR Stem


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice ILMP, but those carbon spacers look a little dodgy.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Stevob said:


> Nice ILMP, but those carbon spacers look a little dodgy.


lol yeah


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Lots of fab looking bikes and part guys  I'm impressed!

I have more new bits on mine but no pics.. Wheels, brakes, pedals, grips..


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

*Big ups to Groupe Sportif*

Had trouble with my wheels since I got the Kona and finally did a warranty on them. The Groupe Sportif guys have been great. Hooked me up with some new Mavic rims. Unbelievable. :thumbsup:


----------



## Piker (Sep 18, 2005)

Chain retention porn cross post...
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7293556&postcount=12


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I've managed to pick up a Bob Ibex trailer! TNT lost it for a while but they found it and delivered it today.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

That'll be fun ! For a minute in that colour I thought it was ti !

Will your wife find it comfy though?


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

And Kids
Of course it'll be comfy Casnell, didn't you see the suspension
It'll be great once the bean bags are fitted!! 
where did you get it from I'm thinking about a yak trailer for carrying trail tools


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I Like Dirt said:


> where did you get it from I'm thinking about a yak trailer for carrying trail tools


That's why I bought one. I was lucky enough to get this off ebay for a great price. Otherwise I would have just gone through Phantom Cycles.


----------



## Warfare (Mar 15, 2010)

Picked it up this arvo  although can't hit trails until the weekend most likely  feels so nice though! Big thanks to Mic @ Upfront Bikes.










Front derailleur is going when I get my 22t replacement... mmm.... BBG sandwich


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

mmm...liking the Ragleys


----------



## korgi111 (Jun 5, 2010)

*80% of the way there*


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

mmm...brown King! :thumbsup:


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

These arrived today. Already have hubs. Just waiting on spokes.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

*Someone ordered the wrong Deraillieur!!!!*

Almost there but I need a top mount deraillieur
And play around with stem length/ height


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

Just took delivery of this beast in time for the You Yangs Yowie on Saturday. Big wheels should just roll through those rock gardens. I'm excited. It's a 2011 Apollo XPERT 292. Pretty stock, except I've quickly 1x10'ed it and it's wearing some Ergon grips to keep the hands comfy over the 99km..


----------



## Spikington2 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hud said:


> I've been collecting bits over the past 4 months or so, whenever a good deal came up.
> It's amazing how much one can save if they bide their time.
> Hafta say SRAM's anodizing looks like it's been in the sun for a year compared to CK.
> A silver lockring on the cassette??? :madman:


Beautiful scheme


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Nickel Wide bars 760mm zero rise.



















Finally converted the QR to 10mm axle.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I like Dirt, somehow I missed your post! That is a great looking rig! Well done.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Cheers Hud
Not quite there yet awaiting on a high mount deraillier
Hope Wassa doesn't see this backslapping going on!!!:nono:


----------



## Logan21 (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is mine, built it up last weekend:

https://nobmob.com/files/forum_images/2010/10/IMG_1164.JPG
https://nobmob.com/files/forum_images/2010/10/IMG_1166.JPG

I have not put image tags on the photos cause they are pretty big...

Having the bar chopped down at the moment and then it should be pretty much ready to ride!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Logan21 said:


> Here is mine, built it up last weekend:


If you listen carefully, you can hear Waldog's drool driping on the floor.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Logan21 said:


> Here is mine, built it up last weekend:
> 
> https://nobmob.com/files/forum_images/2010/10/IMG_1164.JPG
> https://nobmob.com/files/forum_images/2010/10/IMG_1166.JPG
> ...


I need a tissue:blush:


----------



## Logan21 (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice isnt she, hoping to get a ride in this week sometime. Possibly a quickl blast up Manly Dam one morning.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

So MrH put down a deposit on a 2011 Gary Fisher 29er today.. Paragon. He's a bit excited.


----------



## MLTZER (Oct 22, 2010)

couple of my pics... not much compared to what else ive seen on here.....


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

My god that Yeti is nice! When's your one arriving waldog?


----------



## MLTZER (Oct 22, 2010)

couple more pictures


----------



## Floydo (May 18, 2010)

*Not as hot as some, but doing it for me*

Can anyone guess what frame it is?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

^ Banshee Spitfire


----------



## Floydo (May 18, 2010)

*Can't pull the wool on you guys*

And it rails.......


----------



## saxen (Jun 15, 2009)

idk if you would call this porn or not, but here is my my pic
its of me and my gf, im 22, shes around the same age, were both in college and working full time (both between 43 and 50 hours a week) were both paying our own college, all bills and at time bearly making it- no debt- no fam help!
her frame, santa cruz juliana, mine 2010 santa cruz blur lt- both chris king headsets, both king bottom brackets, sram x9 complete- both of us also have bianchi road bikes- we keep each other motivated!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

*Worth the wait!*

It came it at 9kg exactly without pedals. Pretty happy with that! Blunts are set up tubeless using Flow rim strips. The "Godzilla Green' Niner forks match up pretty well.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> It came it at 9kg exactly without pedals. Pretty happy with that! Blunts are set up tubeless using Flow rim strips. The "Godzilla Green' Niner forks match up pretty well.


Bloody awesome!!!!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks sweet Hud. Maybe we should test it out at the new stuff during the week. If it dries out that is.

What gearing are you using?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

32:18. Rode up and down the road a bit. Not sure if it's the longer cranks or the stiffness of the frame, but it seems to be a whole lot easier to push than the SIR with the same gearing.
Of course it's been a while since I road the SIR as a SS and there were no real hills. Very keen to get it on some real trails, it's gonna be a stomper.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

That's a lot of blue going on there. 
I like it.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

*Sweeeeeeeet Selma*

Great job on that
One thing I've just tried are the Bontrager rhythm strips .
These are the best way to go tubeless.
$17 ea locally + valve- use a stans valve so you can remove the core.
They look like they were made for blunts too.
I don't know how well they would work with other rims but Blunts and I guess Bontrager rims are good
They are a hard thin plastic strip that snap onto your rims.
I've never airer up a tubeless tyre so easily- although Im not using tubeless
I have a 2.4 Ardent and a 2.2 Mountain King both aired up with a floor pump right from the start like 1 or 2 strokes and seated!!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

HA!! Blue Oury grips!!! You poo'd that when I suggested it.

Looks as fantastic as any bike you'd put together mate. I predict it will become your most used bike pretty quickly.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

hehe soon after you mentioned those grips I saw a pair at the Cog and had the frame with me at the time. The rest is history...


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Now that's blue! My eyes hurt.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

saxen said:


> her frame, santa cruz juliana


Val got one of those from the US when we went over to Moab years ago. Nice bike. Her riding and confidence improved straight away. Good luck with it.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I Like Dirt said:



> Great job on that
> One thing I've just tried are the Bontrager rhythm strips .
> These are the best way to go tubeless.
> $17 ea locally + valve- use a stans valve so you can remove the core.
> ...


I'd asked Damo to get in some Rhythm rims strips after reading Guitar Ted's write-up on them, however after six months of waiting it all came together in a rush and I didn't want to wait for the Bonty strips. Damo reckoned Flow strips would be fine so in they went. I was actually at the Cog with a bunch of guys when the rear tyre blew off the rim quite dramatically. The bike was on the stand with the tyre aired up at about 40psi to seat the bead... BAM!! and stans goop went everywhere.  Heart rates went collectively up! The 2nd time they tried it was fine, so a one-off anomaly it would seem.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Hud, I want your bike, even if it does have stupid sized wheels, no suspension and no gears.  

Nice build mate :thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Ben_M said:


> Hud, I want your bike, even if it does have stupid sized wheels, no suspension and no gears.


Don't forget the plastic fork.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

_FOR THE FIRST TIME IN THE HISTORY OF THE WORLD, I HAVE UPGRADED MY BIKE!!!!_

Well not exactly, but it doesn't happen very often. My Norco XC bike turned 5 this year so I decided it was time to give it a new lease of life. With a limited budget I chose a few things to do to it that would be cheap but at the same time make a bit of difference. Firstly there was a bit of maintenance to do. My front derailer had almost 10mm play in it so that had to be changed to a new SLX. The forks had been ceasing up on me a bit so they needed a bit of a rebuild.

With that done I could move onto the upgrades. First to go was the handle bar. When this was the only bike I rode I had no problems with the flat bars, but once I got the KHS with riser bars I was never quite as comfortable on the Norco as before. A set of Richey Pro risers did the trick. They are also about half the weight of the old flats as the old bars had a 5mm thick wall on them, the LBS had never seen a set like them before.

The new bars.










The second upgrade was a new set of leavers. The old ones were just too big & bulky so I replaced the blades with new Hayse BFL (Big Fat Leavers). They have a much better shape to them.

The new leavers










And thats where this story ends. A couple of small changes but they should change the ride quite a bit. Took it for a quick spin this morning and so far im pretty happy with it, although I dont think Harper was too happy, I think he wanted me to do more...

_"Not the boring old Manitou's, why not a nice new Fox Fork"_









With an entry in the Mont and the intention of entering a couple of 100kers in the first half of the year the old Norco will be back into action again.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

nice work Ben.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*singlespeed pr0n*

Drivetrain upgrade. It has to wait until the new chain and bb arrive first.










Specs:
Cycle Underground Custom Chainring
33 tooth
104 BCD
1/8" wide teeth
Machined from 4mm 5083 Aluminium Plate (aka armourplate)
Entire chainring, including bolt holes, machined without removal from jig, so perfectly round.


----------



## K_Dog8 (Nov 30, 2010)

Here's my new ride.

Ti frame.
Sram X9 groupset
Reba RLT forks
Elixer CR brakes
TWE wheels


----------



## sabresix (Dec 24, 2006)

Strange place to take the photo; looks like some rough circuit diagrams on the whiteboard...


----------



## with_the_band (Jun 20, 2008)

*My Mach 4*

I finally have something to post here! 



















My new 2011 pivot mach 4. I haven't really taken it for a ride yet, weathers a bit crap here in Melbourne at the moment. :madman:

Still a work in progress but very ridable as she is.

*She currently has on her:*
Fox F120 RLC (with Kashmira), may put this down to 100mm.
Truativ Noir Post and Bar
Fizik Gobi Saddle
Xt 9 speed running gear and brakes
Thompson 4x stem
Rocket Rons (arriving tomorrow with light tubes)
Easton Havoc wheels.

*What I hope to put on her soon:*
Hope Hoops with Crest rims and the Pro3 hub.
Xt 10 speed drivetrain
Formula R1 brakes
Some new Grips and maybe a new saddle...


----------



## DanoXC (Dec 12, 2009)

Awesome ride you have there bro.Pivot's rule
When you put the hope wheels on you wont be disappointed.I just got a set but with Pro2 hubs.There very easy to set up tubeless and weigh 1610 grams a pair.Plus they cost $420 brand new.You cant get better than that


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice job on the Pivot mate
Have to get out for a ride if it ever dries up:thumbsup:


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Drivetrain upgrade. It has to wait until the new chain and bb arrive first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice chainring steveo. I used to run a Cycle Underground ring and not only was it perfectly straight it was bomb proof.


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

Just realised Ive never posted in the Aus forum before! This is my machine, unfortunately up for sale too!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

chumbox said:


> Nice chainring steveo. I used to run a Cycle Underground ring and not only was it perfectly straight it was bomb proof.


Thanks Chumbox. Certainly looks strong. Haven't had a chance to ride with yet, as my freehub shat itself. I did come to the conclusion, however, that a chainring is only as straight as the cranks you mount it on. One of the spider arms is bent slightly and the bolt holes are just a bit off centre.:madman:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

liam2051 said:


> Just realised Ive never posted in the Aus forum before! This is my machine, unfortunately up for sale too!


They are a beautiful looking bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## with_the_band (Jun 20, 2008)

@danoXC I think the new hoops are closer to 1400g! can't wait 

@i_like_dirt love to go for a ride.

Just going to take it easy and ride by myself until after chrisy, had an operation on my arm to get my plates removed and the doc said no riding for 3 months... stuff that. So I'll just ride and not fall off 

Want to catch up for a st andrews or Mt Evelyn ride early Jan?


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

My 2007 Outland after some upgrades on a budget, rides like a sweet kitty now!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Here is what I cam up with to hold some tools more securely on the Bob trailer. There is room for a chainsaw under there, I'll just need to cut a slot in the front rack for the bar to slide through.

I also changed the stem and rear skewer on the Devinici Magma to make it the trailer bike instead of the Giant Anthem, which I've converted back to singlespeed.




























The rack colour was dictated by what I had in the shed. Screws,nuts, washers and bolts are all stainless steel or zinc coated.

I'm thinking of using old tubes as tie-downs instead of the occy straps I've got there and having two bits per tool so I can remove each tool individually if needed instead of undoing them all like I have to do now.


----------



## korgi111 (Jun 5, 2010)

First ride on newly built bike today.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

What the cool 5 year olds are getting for Christmas...


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

*Not another rigid SS*

MRS H
He's too young to go to the dark side!

You'll have to bring him down to Park Orchards when club racing starts again in February
We h:thumbsup: ave a few 5yo's racing (helmets on legs)

With the band
I'm away till mid Jan but be up for St Andrews riding then- working up for Bike Buller again


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

I Like Dirt said:


> MRS H
> He's too young to go to the dark side!
> 
> You'll have to bring him down to Park Orchards when club racing starts again in February
> We have a few 5yo's racing (helmets on legs)


Hehe.. We might bring him along sometime - do they do intro sessions at all? He's very into XC and singletrack. And the pump track!

Gosh it's such a light bike though!!


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

MrsH said:


> Hehe.. We might bring him along sometime - do they do intro sessions at all? He's very into XC and singletrack. And the pump track!
> 
> Gosh it's such a light bike though!!


Yeah we have a free come and try day on March 26th 9-11am
You can now also get a 3 day pass which is good too
The club has full face helmets and full finger gloves to loan out he'll just need full length clothing
My boys started at 5&7 the younger one is now more into MTB but the older one is full on into BMX.
By the way the winning junior team at the Forrest 24hr had at least 2 BMX racing kids in it
It's great for bike skills
Yeah a micro or mini BMX race bike is pretty much the only decent bike that you can get for kids
The rest of them seem to weight more than the kid and I wouldn't be too keen on riding a 80kg mtb!!
Cheers
Have a great christmas all


----------



## kiwirider (Jul 12, 2004)

My 2010 Turner 5 Spot.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Just a heads up and some spam 

I've launched a new site for 2011 devoted to all things bike porn lovingly named www.bikeporn.co.nz 

I've also setup a facebook page

Feel free to share your love!

p.s. that Turner is HOAT!


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Andrew's new toy came off lay-by today.. I suspect he'll be at the Cog ride this week


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

I Like Dirt said:


> Yeah we have a free come and try day on March 26th 9-11am
> You can now also get a 3 day pass which is good too
> The club has full face helmets and full finger gloves to loan out he'll just need full length clothing
> My boys started at 5&7 the younger one is now more into MTB but the older one is full on into BMX.


That is awesome, thanks so much for that info!
Andrew took him for a ride at the Lilydale track the other day and he loved it.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

You know you married well when a hand made italian leather saddle turns up in the post for your birthday... or she's worried we're not going to be able to have more kids. Either way I'm lucky as!


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

Got my new steed today. Mostly XO, XX crankset for the narrower q-factor. Combined with new M980 XTR pedals I almost feel like I'm on the roadie.
Was pleasantly surprised when the scales said 9.1kg. Now to get comfy on it for the Otway, it certainly won't be weighing me down!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

No pics mate!


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

ilostmypassword said:


> No pics mate!


Hope it's some Yeti goodness !


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Big Top.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*Kona Unit upgrades*

From this...










To this...










mmm...Thomson bling









Rather than just flat, the Ragley Carnegie's bars have 1" rise, and a forward sweep, which appeals to my taste more than the Salsa bars.


















Cane Creek S3 headset...rock solid









Shortened (by 5mm) Eggbeater spindles for a lower Q factor









I think I'll be riding after work tomorrow. It's been 2 weeks FFS.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nice! you want to watch leaning it on the crank brother pedals though- they will break


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I've had a spring break, but not one of the wings.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

And new fork too? Or did you just spray paint the old one?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> And new fork too? Or did you just spray paint the old one?


yeah, just stripped it and rattle canned it with some white gloss killrust.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Stevo was the Salsa bar 11deg?
Like the look of those Carnage bars mate


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I Like Dirt said:


> Stevo was the Salsa bar 11deg?
> Like the look of those Carnage bars mate


The Salsa bar I had was 17 degrees


----------



## tfindlay (Mar 7, 2008)

It looks a bit quiet in here, so tada! New rims!


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

*time to get this thread firing again!*

I know it's pretty cryptic but I picked this one up this afternoon......impulse buy yesterday!
No it's not a 29er!
Sorry for the pox pics....


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

Here it is, been lusting after one of these for a while and came across a deal that was too good to refuse. About to head out for my first (very wet) spin.....


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

very nice!!!


----------



## evilshenaniganz (Feb 14, 2011)

Picked this up Friday! 








Can't wait to upgrade some stuff and add a bash guard.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

beardi said:


> Here it is, been lusting after one of these for a while and came across a deal that was too good to refuse. About to head out for my first (very wet) spin.....


Looking good Beardman!!!


----------



## tfindlay (Mar 7, 2008)

I know you've all seen this stuff around before, but its new for me:

Mootise goes 3 x 10 with 2011 XTR drive train!


----------



## Sab666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello all ! 

Melbourne, S.E suburbs here.. just got this thing a few weeks ago and been flogging it around Lysterfield ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

bling. sweet.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

No pics as I've only just ordered it today but we're shouting me a new bike  Trek Fuel EX 8 WSD.  

Also upgraded the boy to a 6spd Giant 20" MTB not too long ago. He loves it.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Congrats MrsH ! Shall we put you in the team for the 24 this year?


----------



## hoogie (Jun 26, 2009)

my toys of choice ...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice pair of 29ers hoogie. Why dont you has a sus fork on one of them?


----------



## hoogie (Jun 26, 2009)

Hud said:


> Nice pair of 29ers hoogie. Why dont you has a sus fork on one of them?


there should bepics of 3 x 29ers there ...

it's just the way it ended up really, and it was a question i have asked myslef a number of times ... have a front shock i picked up on special last year that i might put on the salsa ... the salsa is my commuter/beater, although i do have some spare wheels with knobblies on if i want to take it in the dirt ... the salsa and singular do ride very nice as rigids though, hence the delay ...
just got the specialised camber 29er [top pic] after much too-ing and fro-ing between dual suspension or hardtail ... interesting colour, kinda grows on you ...

i still have the frame of my first 29er, a gt peace multi hanging in the garage ...


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh I didn't realise the the Spesh was a 29er, my elitist eye just skipped to the duallies. 
I've sold my carbon rigid fork that was on the Selma, an 80mm Manitou Tower is on the way.
I really like the look of those Singular (Swift's?) there is an Aussie dealer for them now I think.


----------



## hoogie (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah, that's a swift ... it has changed slightly since the pic was taken ... different bashguard [more styley/blingy] and a better saddle ... its a real fun bike to ride off road, handles so sweetly ...

i fell off it on my second ride out ... went over a bank sideways over/onto some rocks and suffered some serious scratches to one side of the paintwork, not to mention my legs and arms ... but thats what they are for isn't it, you don't buy them to sit in a glass case ...


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

casnell said:


> Congrats MrsH ! Shall we put you in the team for the 24 this year?


Hehehe.. not with you blokes, thanks though!

MrH has some new bling for his Paragon.. I just found these pics on the camera so thought I'd share


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

*Tinkering away......*

Here's an update on the Blender, almost nothing is stock now. Dropped a heap of weight off stock and it now goes up hills much better than before!

New things (new to this bike at least);
Manitou Circus Expert 100mm
Fulcrum red zone wheelset
Juicy 5 brakes
XT crankset (dropped about 10kg getting rid of the POS truvativ!)
Thomson x4 50mm stem
SRAM 11-34 cassette

It's not a bike I'd take on an all day mission but this is easily the funnest (is that even a word?) bike I've ever had. It's a bit of a slog uphill but the handling is out of this world and makes a short blast on boring trails so much fun. For those who have never thrown a leg over a steel hardtail I highly recommend it - such a great material for this kind of bike. If you're 5'5"-5'11" then give one of these a whirl.....i'm in love!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

beardi said:


> For those who have never thrown a leg over a steel hardtail I highly recommend it


Between you, Hud, Hud's Bro, and Jimmy Barnes, I reckon the ferrous metals business will be popular for decades to come 

Nice ride. Purposeful, neat, and well thought out.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

*My new Charge Duster chromo*

Built this up with my old parts from last bike onto the new Charge Duster frame.
Rode 2 hours on it yesterday and forgot how sweet it is riding steel 
First time riding 1 x 9 setup and was fantastic :thumbsup:
XT cranks 32t with Sram 12-28t rear cassette.
Might look at 34t front with 11-32 or 34 rear for the big climbs.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

Love those tyres Shane!

I picked up my new bike this morning and took it out to Lysterfield for a gentle ride.

It was a spectacular day, I was mesmerised by the mirror on the lakes surface.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

^^^Some kind of Trek?

Great pic of the lake too BTW. Haven't been there in a[x 10]ges.


----------



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

MrsH said:


> Love those tyres Shane!
> 
> I picked up my new bike this morning and took it out to Lysterfield for a gentle ride.
> 
> It was a spectacular day, I was mesmerised by the mirror on the lakes surface.


Thanks Mrs H and the tyres are some of my favorites, Geax Sedona's in 2.25" used to race on the 2.0" versions and love the ride, grip and control they offer 

Nice pics from your ride :thumbsup:


----------



## maxforce (Mar 8, 2011)

shanesbw said:


> Rode 2 hours on it yesterday and forgot how sweet it is riding steel


I will have to look out for the bike with green tyres around the Daisy Hill area. Looks like a great bike.


----------



## MrsH (Aug 16, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> ^^^Some kind of Trek?
> 
> Great pic of the lake too BTW. Haven't been there in a[x 10]ges.


Trek Fuel EX8 WSD.

I love it so far!

Lysterfield was OK, some mud in spots, some nice new berms on Blairwitch, and a pump track which is fun (even though I suck at it)


----------



## Specialized03 (Jun 26, 2011)

There are some hot bikes here...
Methinks I'll pop back here with some pictures of mine as soon as I can get on my computer 
Good stuff!


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

stunning



Sab666 said:


> Hello all !
> 
> Melbourne, S.E suburbs here.. just got this thing a few weeks ago and been flogging it around Lysterfield ! :thumbsup:


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here is what I cam up with to hold some tools more securely on the Bob trailer. There is room for a chainsaw under there, I'll just need to cut a slot in the front rack for the bar to slide through.
> 
> I also changed the stem and rear skewer on the Devinici Magma to make it the trailer bike instead of the Giant Anthem, which I've converted back to singlespeed.
> 
> ...


I want one of these for a surfboard!


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

*Fathers Day Present!!*

New Frame! Kinesis Decade Virsa.

Tange Prestige steel.

Finish off during the week!!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks nice Jossa!! You scored well for fathers day!!


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice! Love the colour.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Chain, brakes and seat coming next Fathers Day??


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Going 1x9 on the DBR. Purple cos it's old school.


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

Finished!! 

Out for a ride this afternoon to test and sort out pressures and position.

Just need to shorten brake hoses. Couldn't wait until I got bleed kit, especially with such a perfect day!!

Great fun frame!!!


----------



## DanoXC (Dec 12, 2009)

Very nice bike my friend.I actually have the same frame but in a size small and with a very similar set up as to what you have, ive also tried it a as a single speed too.Its a very fun bike to ride,it climbs so damn well.
Enjoy your new ride bro


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

DanoXC said:


> Very nice bike my friend.I actually have the same frame but in a size small and with a very similar set up as to what you have, ive also tried it a as a single speed too.Its a very fun bike to ride,it climbs so damn well.
> Enjoy your new ride bro


Thanks mate! Yes, will enjoy, I'm sure!!!

Swopout system looks pretty good to swap between geared and SS.


----------



## jheeno (Jun 29, 2011)

jossa said:


> Finished!!
> 
> Out for a ride this afternoon to test and sort out pressures and position.
> 
> ...


where is this trail ?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

jheeno said:


> where is this trail ?


Smiths Gully.


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

Hud said:


> Smiths Gully.


Correct!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## IIITAK3NIII (Sep 15, 2011)

*2010 Charge Duster HI*

Here's my 2010 Charge duster HI. Love this bike!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

My new frame arrived today.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> My new frame arrived today.


I like it..... don't have a clue what i'm looking, but I like it.


----------



## Sab666 (Apr 19, 2011)

jossa said:


> Finished!!
> 
> Out for a ride this afternoon to test and sort out pressures and position.
> 
> ...


Nice ride mate! Where abouts are those trails ??


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sab666 said:


> Nice ride mate! Where abouts are those trails ??


Thanks. Smith's Gully.


----------



## SUIKIWI (Apr 25, 2011)

*Std Bike Porn '12 Altitude 970*

One week so far and enjoying every minute of it... :thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Emd9*

New bike.

The wheels don't look as big in these photos as they do when I'm holding them and pretending to steer a bus









Similarly, these bars don't look as narrow as they feel when I'm riding. I think they will be the first thing to replace - Easton Havoc Carbon 750's on the way.









Niner have their graphics down pat.









Love this









Hope ProII Evo's laced to Stans Flow rims with DT Competition spokes. The most expensive part of the bike at $575. The rear hub is stupid loud.









Aforementioned narrow Easton CNT bars (685mm)









Suntour's 15QR solution. Not bad, but it's designed to work with hubs that have a 15mm sleeve for the entire 100mm hub width. These Hope's are convertible, so only 15mm for about 30mm on either side. So sliding the axle out will require me to find a 15mm PVC tube to carry around. No biggie.









$75 Easton XC cranks - cheaper than the e-13 XCX-ST chainguide.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice one, shiny 

Either those wheels are huge or those brake disks are tiny.

And you're after 750 wide bars - whoa! Those bars already look pretty wide to me.

Don't know about those cheap cranks though, one of them seems to have fallen off when you turned the bike around for the second pic.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

cowpat said:


> Don't know about those cheap cranks though, one of them seems to have fallen off when you turned the bike around for the second pic.


My mum once lived next door to, and was good friends with, world famous one-legged speed skier Michael Milton. I met him a few times and turns out he was into mountain biking as well (he later went on to represent Australia in Beijing in track cycling).

If he can get around on one crank, so can I 

(OK, technically he had the other arm there, just no pedal)


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

nuclear_powered said:


> New bike.
> 
> The wheels don't look as big in these photos as they do when I'm holding them and pretending to steer a bus


I hope you made a BROOM BROOM noise at the same time 

Nice build, it looks the goods.

I have serious new bike envy at the moment. Sooo want a new one but soooo need a job first. :madman:


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice one Nuke  I had picked up on the YT thread on RB that you had ab EMD9. I was about to hassle you into putting up some pics.
Looks good!


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> My new frame arrived today.


This didn't get the recognition it deserved IMHO. That is one hot frame by all accounts.

I think one of those just got ridden to a podium at the World 24hr solo champs running 150mm travel!!

How are you going to build it up?


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

nuclear_powered said:


> New bike.
> 
> The wheels don't look as big in these photos as they do when I'm holding them and pretending to steer a bus
> 
> ...


Nice ride. I love Hopes. Great sensible kit. Enjoy!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

bloodpuddle said:


> This didn't get the recognition it deserved IMHO. That is one hot frame by all accounts.
> 
> I think one of those just got ridden to a podium at the World 24hr solo champs running 150mm travel!!
> 
> How are you going to build it up?


I figure it's because i'm not Victorian! 

I just got the RS Revelation WC forks for it, brand new, only to find the stanchion scratched right out of the box.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> My new frame arrived today.


Just saw this bike in a magazine from earlier in the year, did you go with the 120mm or 140mm? Or do you get all 3 rocker arms? Looks like a good set up.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Ben_M said:


> Just saw this bike in a magazine from earlier in the year, did you go with the 120mm or 140mm? Or do you get all 3 rocker arms? Looks like a good set up.


You only get the rocker arms for the amount of travel you specify. I went for 140mm as it is replacing my Mach 5 and the 140mm travel version was what I tested.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

c[email protected] said:


> You only get the rocker arms for the amount of travel you specify. I went for 140mm as it is replacing my Mach 5 and the 140mm travel version was what I tested.


Where did you get to test one of these?


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

bloodpuddle said:


> Where did you get to test one of these?


I test rode the MBA test bike. The tester liked it enough that he bought one as well, but at 160mm travel.


----------



## dkr82 (Sep 5, 2007)

My new steed.. Replaced a Giant Trance X1.










Full 2012 XT dynasys 2x10 and XT brakes
DT Swiss hubs/rims/spokes
Thompson Elite post and stem 
Easton Haven carbon bars
13.01kg including XT trail pedals


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Still waiting for mine. Ordered in june or july. I can't remember now.


----------



## dkr82 (Sep 5, 2007)

Crap.. That is crazy.. I ordered mid August and delivered end of October..


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

My new ride!

Stock with XT brakes, XT trail pedals, ODI grips.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice, quite a change from your hardtail? Smooths out the rocks on the trail below?

What do you think of the Maestro suspension?


----------



## jossa (Jan 10, 2010)

cowpat said:


> Nice, quite a change from your hardtail? Smooths out the rocks on the trail below?
> 
> What do you think of the Maestro suspension?


What rocks? :thumbsup:

On that techy trail I found myself still picking lines that I would on the hardtail. Spent a bit of time playing with both shock and fork. We still need a few more rides to 'bond!!'.

Loved it on the more open trails near Janefield.


----------



## willb8725 (Jan 2, 2012)

niceeee


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Well not too porntastic, new porn for me though.










2011 Fox RP2 replacing a 2008 Fox RP2, in theory, an upgrade.

Tootaloo.


----------



## TaupoRider (Jan 6, 2012)

Not really porn as its standard haha

But my 2011 Camber Elite 29er


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

My new steed! 1 x 10 Sram XX, ENVE 240hub/aerolite spokes, custom painted SID XXWC forks, WSC cockpit, Eggbeaters 11 pedals and Conti Race Kings... Total weight as pictured with Pedals, rear light and Bidon cage is 8.4kg!

I guess this is one of the advantages of working in a bike shop! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice 

Looks fast.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Pretty heavy......


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

liam2051 said:


> I guess this is one of the advantages of working in a bike shop! :thumbsup:


I'd say it has more to do with having a s**t-tin of spare cash lying around.

Love the colour coded SID.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

^^^ that is sick.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

I just lost control of my bodily functions....NICE bike


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

The Liteville is finally finished.










Frame: Liteville 301 matt light blue powdercoat 140mm travel
Fork: Rock Shox Revelation WC
Wheels: Shimano XTR Trail
Brakes: Shimano XT 180mm
Shifters: Shimano XTR
Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR e-type
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR Trail
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-36
Cranks: Shimano XTR Trail 26/38
Chain: Shimano XTR
Bottom Bracket: Shimano Saint
Pedals: Time Alium (ATAC XS coming soon, hopefully)
Tyres: Maxxis Ardent 2.25" UST front, Kenda SB8 2.1"UST rear
Stem: Easton Haven
Handlebars: Easton Haven alloy
Grips: Troy Lee Designs (chainging to Oury soon)
Seat Post: Syntace P6
Seat: SDG To Fly
Headset: Syntace Superspin
Extras: Syntace chain guide, Syntace rear derailleur bash protector, Elite bottle cage to be fitted soon.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Been looking forward to seeing this one complete, please let us know how it goes. After 12 months of being a stay at home Dad I have finally found a job, so that means an income which means a new bike . This bike is right up the top of my short list.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Awesome build. Love to hear how it goes. 

Why the Saint BB?


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

bloodpuddle said:


> Why the Saint BB?


It takes an e-type front derailleur so I wanted the bit more thread engagement the Saint bb offers with the frame.


----------



## medi.hash (Jul 4, 2008)

nice


----------



## nzhumpy (Oct 8, 2009)

I heard it rides very much like a single pivot, similar to a 575, should be good.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

nzhumpy said:


> I heard it rides very much like a single pivot, similar to a 575, should be good.


Lol. It rides nothing like a 575. Testing it on a familiar track today it rides better than my Pivot Mach 5, and that bike is excellent. When I was considering it's replacement I was looking at the Yeti SB66, Pivot Mach 5.7 and Ibis Mojo HD 140. After testing the 575 I was left feeling it was extremely overhyped; poor pedalling performance when standing, flexy rear end, the rear brake affected the suspension - it didn't come close to any of those bikes.


----------



## medi.hash (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

liam2051 said:


> My new steed! 1 x 10 Sram XX, ENVE 240hub/aerolite spokes, custom painted SID XXWC forks, WSC cockpit, Eggbeaters 11 pedals and Conti Race Kings... Total weight as pictured with Pedals, rear light and Bidon cage is 8.4kg!
> 
> I guess this is one of the advantages of working in a bike shop! :thumbsup:


Best looking HT I've seen on these forums. I really like the cleanliness of the build with most of the cables hidden.


----------



## nzhumpy (Oct 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Lol. It rides nothing like a 575. Testing it on a familiar track today it rides better than my Pivot Mach 5, and that bike is excellent. When I was considering it's replacement I was looking at the Yeti SB66, Pivot Mach 5.7 and Ibis Mojo HD 140. After testing the 575 I was left feeling it was extremely overhyped; poor pedalling performance when standing, flexy rear end, the rear brake affected the suspension - it didn't come close to any of those bikes.


Yeah, I know, it was a pretty poor attempt at a wind up on my part, your love of the 575 is well known.

The 301 looks great-enjoy.


----------



## Drunk Bear (Sep 11, 2011)

Few bike porn pictures from the Tour Down Under Bike Expo


----------



## Drunk Bear (Sep 11, 2011)

***


----------



## Drunk Bear (Sep 11, 2011)

One more portion of porn you can find here :

http://forums.mtbr.com/redline/show-us-your-redlines-here-375520-24.html


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Took a while to get here, but it's absolutely awesome.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

KiwiJohn said:


> Took a while to get here, but it's absolutely awesome.


My fluids...... They're everywhere......


----------



## as1978 (Feb 1, 2011)

wawwwwwwwwwww


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

A few updates to my rig.

Revelation RLT ti on the front, high volume RP2 on the back.

Stans ZTR Flows on Hope Pro 2 hubs.



















Tasty.


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

That trance looks pretty raked out there Wally.....are you rocking 146mm of travel?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

beardi said:


> That trance looks pretty raked out there Wally.....are you rocking 146mm of travel?


Yeah well that's what happens when you get some backyard hack to help you lower your fork.


----------



## beardi (Jun 25, 2009)

I thought you might be posting a 5.7 for a minute!


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

beardi said:


> I thought you might be posting a 5.7 for a minute!


Haha, yeah right.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

That carbon damper control knob looks flexy...


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> That carbon damper control knob looks flexy...


No way mate, it's Viagra stuff!!

When are you posting some pics of your new whip?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Mmm, what;s this Yeti business?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

waldog said:


> No way mate, it's Viagra stuff!!
> 
> When are you posting some pics of your new whip?


Just waiting for a couple more parts before its appropriate to post in this forum.


----------



## m3bas (Dec 24, 2011)

Not a great picture but tis is my shed:


----------



## Drunk Bear (Sep 11, 2011)

One more photo of my Orange.


----------



## Haroescapesport (Mar 23, 2012)

TR how freaking good are those welds !!


----------



## MannyV (May 24, 2011)

Diamondback with Rock Shock fork

Sent from my Motorola ATRIX 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

It'll be a commuter until the proper commuter frame turns up.


----------



## Drunk Bear (Sep 11, 2011)

Here is True aussie bike porn (old school)


----------



## mint355 (Mar 9, 2012)

Some nice porn in here guys will post some pics soon when I can cheers


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Sunday


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

Mine & my Wifes bikes.


----------



## Fraaank (Mar 6, 2009)

My Black Sheep Stellar. Unlike others, this one is steel. I love her.


----------



## Chopliker (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm addicted to this kind of porn, and this is my pornstar!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

New Marzocchi 44 RC3 Titanium forks.


----------



## DanoXC (Dec 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> New Marzocchi 44 RC3 Titanium forks.


How come you changed from Rock shox Revelations to the Marzocchis's?


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

DanoXC said:


> How come you changed from Rock shox Revelations to the Marzocchis's?


Questionable reliability. I'm keeping them because they are now sorted, but They'll be a back up for the Liteville or Mach 5. The fist set of Revs WC had a scratch on the stanchions straight out of the box. Not a little scratch either, you could clearly see that someone had tried to lever the seals out of the fork while they were assembled! The second set leked air from the -ve to the +ve chamber. I had a suspension expert rebuild the fork. Less than 10 hours use and they were leaking air again. My LBS rebuilt them and found the suspension expert had done some weird things inside. They are working again now and feel better than my Fox Floats, as well as being stiffer.

I've always had a soft sport for Marzocchi ever since the Z1 Drop Off. I'm hoping they are reliable. All reports say they are nice fork. Initial impressions are super plush and the 15QR is an easier to use design than Fox or RS.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Maybe slightly smutty at best.....

Now 2x9, with a bash. 24 and 32 tooth Raceface rings and bash. New Mowa chain ring bolts.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorry that pic is terrible.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

waldog said:


> Sorry that pic is terrible.


Your car's engine has a crank angle sensor, might help


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> Your car's engine has a crank angle sensor, might help


Haha very funny......


----------



## paulb (Jun 12, 2006)

Mach 5.7c


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

*New BMC Trailfox*

I finally got out for a ride on my new Trailfox. I built up the frame a while ago, but was delayed by the need for a longer brake line and a different front derailleur. But she's finally finished enough to ride and no longer a garage show queen! Still a couple of minor things to sort out, and a new wheelset is probably in order (the Havocs are just about done), but the first ride was good.

The frame is a 2010 140mm travel model, which I got at cost price after I busted my second 2008 Trailfox frame. The broken frame was not covered by warranty, but they looked after me by getting me the new frame for $400. I also needed a longer fork to go with it, by some freak chance Rockshox were clearing out their old stock and I got a 2011 dual-air, black box 150mm revelation for $320!

The new frame seems to climb as well as the older 120mm version, but eats rock gardens with ease on the way down. Luckily I kept my hardtail (which I was going to sell) as it as become my race bike since I broke the last frame. Now I've got the hardtail XTC for racing and xc riding, and the Trailfox for the You Yangs.

The last pic is of my Kinesis Tripster cyclocross/commuter bike. The frame was $300 from CRC and I couldn't resist building myself a disc brake road bike. I built it up mostly with spare and second hand parts, the wheelset was the exception, which I built myself with white novatec hubs and EQ23 rims. Should be plenty sturdy for commuting and light xc duty.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

That's wicked Pauly. Looks fantastic and it's great that you're happy with it.

Are the Havocs really close to done? Bearings? Rims? I must admit I got the impression mine would outlast most of my bike.

Posted via Atrix + Tapatalk


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey NP, it's mainly the rear which is getting close to a write off. I cracked the rear rim whilst training for the Wombat 100, a replacement Havoc rim was at least $170 depending on where I got it from. So I just bought a Sun Ringle Black Flag rim for $50 and built that on there, the rim is a bit narrower and 50g lighter. There aren't many 24 hole MTB rims to choose from, so I was happy to find one with eyelets and the same ERD so I could re-use the old spokes and run high tension. The rim worked and got me through the race.

But when I went for my next ride on the wheels there was a problem. The aluminium which supports the pawls in the freehub body has slowly over time been distorting, it reached the point where it had been pushed out so far as to be contacting the rachet teeth in the hub body. It made a sound very similar to a tyre rubbing the frame. So I pulled it apart and filed back the metal a tiny amount, it fixed it for a while but I'll new a new free hub body soon. While I was in the hub I found the bearings were very rough and hard to spin. So I punched them out and put in my old ones which spin better but were sloppy. I also had to make some shims for the axle end cap to space it further out so the freehub wouldn't jam against the hub body when I tighten the axle bolts all the way down.

So I'll need a new freehub and new bearings, and even then the wheel is built with a lighter rim which I'm not sure will stand up to my weight and the You Yangs rock gardens very well. So rather than throwing good money after bad I think it's time for a new wheelset, I'll use the Havoc front on my xtc with my 20mm reba fork once I drop it to 100mm.
I've been really happy with the Havocs, they've served me well for years, 3 x 100km races, hundreds of downhill runs at the You Yangs and barely a problem from all the abuse (until this year). The Havocs did outlast 2 frames! Time for some Flows on Hope Pro Evos!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

paulb said:


> Mach 5.7c


You always get the nice bikes 

BTW, bit mainstream for you isnt it?


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice work Pauly. I'm also impressed with your DIY efforts on your hubs. 

Everyone, must be time for an MTBR reunion ride sometime soon. Blue Lake or somewhere?


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

paulb said:


> Mach 5.7c


Very nice.


----------



## paulb (Jun 12, 2006)

The Pivot feels like cheating, almost as much travel as the Covert and lighter than the Anthem. It is tall though but it still handles very well. Last 3 rides have been on it, will take out the Transition tomorrow and see how it feels after getting used to the 5.7


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Hud said:


> Nice work Pauly. I'm also impressed with your DIY efforts on your hubs.
> 
> Everyone, must be time for an MTBR reunion ride sometime soon. Blue Lake or somewhere?


Thanks Hud. I'll be up for a ride anytime soon, I haven't done a group ride for ages.

Oh and I went for a ride at the You Yangs on Saturday and the wheel worked fine. So I guess I'll just keep riding it until I can't repair it anymore and then go for a new wheelset.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Could of new additions to the steed.









Giving flats and Five Tens are whirl, new Deity pedals, teamed up with a KS LEV.









Pedally









Seatpostalicious

Tootaloo.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 1, 2011)

love the tartan!


----------



## donny70 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Finally got a new bike. 5 years after the last new one. Not the high end Liteville that I was hoping for but its all im going to need.










I had forgotten what a real trail bike was like. All set for a road trip next weekend now


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

No Lefty?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol, your the second person to ask me that today!

Pockets were not deep enough for that version. Too much money spent on that other hobby (not that it has been that much). I had to sell my 79 escort to pay for the new bike.


----------



## kavika (Jul 18, 2009)

No pics of my '12 Remedy 8 at the moment.


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 4, 2012)

Great pics.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## kavika (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

It'll look better when they send the decals and it gets built.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Whenever I see a Nicolai frame, I hear Rammstein.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Duuu, du hast. Du hast...... Nicolai.....


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> Whenever I see a Nicolai frame, I hear Rammstein.


Was it all the dropout bolts that gave it away?

Nice frame.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Built.


----------



## Ragz22 (Mar 10, 2013)

That is a sweet looking bike, how do those 18 gears go?


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Ragz22 said:


> That is a sweet looking bike, how do those 18 gears go?


So fa so good. A little more fine tuning on the cable tension needed though.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Very industrial looking, you always get some very nice and interesting bikes! Pardon the ignorance but is it an internal gear hub or something?


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

Ben_M said:


> Very industrial looking, you always get some very nice and interesting bikes! Pardon the ignorance but is it an internal gear hub or something?


Pinion 18 speed gearbox.

Pinion P1.18 | PINION / P1.18 / DRIVE TECHNOLOGY


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Cheers. Very cool, the future right there.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

crank1979 said:


> Pinion 18 speed gearbox.
> 
> Pinion P1.18 | PINION / P1.18 / DRIVE TECHNOLOGY


That looks awesome. Can't wait til derailleurs are history.

Only disadvantages seem to be weight (~3.5kg for Pinion set up vs 2-2.5kg for top end sram/shimano groupset), and that it needs a specific frame.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

bloodpuddle said:


> That looks awesome. Can't wait til derailleurs are history.
> 
> Only disadvantages seem to be weight (~3.5kg for Pinion set up vs 2-2.5kg for top end sram/shimano groupset), and that it needs a specific frame.


My reasoning for it was destroying 6 rear derailleurs in an 18 month period on different bikes. Replacing them got expensive.

If I didn't like the gearbox I'd be hanging out for Shimanos answer to Srams XX1.


----------



## mint355 (Mar 9, 2012)

p.o.r.n


----------



## Mikal52 (Aug 10, 2013)

First post  Just purchased this bad boy.



2013 Genius 940... Bit of an upgrade from my old girl.

Apolllo Enduro



And a couple of years ago when I was working in South Korea, I bought this to keep me on the bike while over there...



Cheers
Michael


----------



## stuart.cunningham (Mar 29, 2011)

crank1979 said:


> New Marzocchi 44 RC3 Titanium forks.


Hey there,

How do you rate the 301? Im having a nightmare on deciding what 160mm Bike to buy (yours looks set up for 140?) and I have been given a sharp price on one. I want a bike to keep for a while.

Is the frame very stiff? And what about small bump compliance?

Cheers!


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

stuart.cunningham said:


> Hey there,
> 
> How do you rate the 301? Im having a nightmare on deciding what 160mm Bike to buy (yours looks set up for 140?) and I have been given a sharp price on one. I want a bike to keep for a while.
> 
> ...


I think it is a great bike for what I wanted. I was after something to replace my Pivot Mach 5, which is why I went for the 140mm travel version. Small bump compliance is good, but it is firmer than the Nicolai I just bought, about the same as the Mach 5. The newer versions with the Fox shocks are meant to be a little plusher and I think that would be a good thing. I'd definitely buy one again in the same situation.

Gearboxes are the way of the future though. Have a look at the Nicolai Pinion equipped bikes!


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

*my new bike*


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Just upgraded my forks. Stoked on the Pikes.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I've gone the dropper. I've always said that it was pointless me having one, as I rarely come across a trail/stunt etc where I need to drop the saddle. It wasn't until dong a recent Gravity Enduro at Stromlo where my eyes were opened to the benefits of lowering the saddle. Yes there is nothing technical enough to drop the saddle, but you can go faster and have more fun with a lower saddle. It just so happens that I like having fun on my bike so I decided it was for me after all. I wanted one that had an intermediate lock in position so I could have some sort of consistency, fortunately my bike shop had this Specialized one which has a lock out point 35mm below max height. Its also at the cheaper end of market (which is what I needed) and got some good reviews so its now sitting on my bike ready for its first test run. Probably not going to need it much at Lysterfield on the weekend but im sure it will get a bit of use.


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Ben_M said:


> View attachment 833196
> 
> 
> I've gone the dropper. I've always said that it was pointless me having one, as I rarely come across a trail/stunt etc where I need to drop the saddle. It wasn't until dong a recent Gravity Enduro at Stromlo where my eyes were opened to the benefits of lowering the saddle. Yes there is nothing technical enough to drop the saddle, but you can go faster and have more fun with a lower saddle. It just so happens that I like having fun on my bike so I decided it was for me after all. I wanted one that had an intermediate lock in position so I could have some sort of consistency, fortunately my bike shop had this Specialized one which has a lock out point 35mm below max height. Its also at the cheaper end of market (which is what I needed) and got some good reviews so its now sitting on my bike ready for its first test run. Probably not going to need it much at Lysterfield on the weekend but im sure it will get a bit of use.


running the same one... you dont realise how much good they do until you actually use it! love running it fully dropped on descents so you can really lay the bike over.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Ben_M said:


> I've gone the dropper. I've always said that it was pointless me having one, as I rarely come across a trail/stunt etc where I need to drop the saddle. It wasn't until dong a recent Gravity Enduro at Stromlo where my eyes were opened to the benefits of lowering the saddle. Yes there is nothing technical enough to drop the saddle, but you can go faster and have more fun with a lower saddle. It just so happens that I like having fun on my bike so I decided it was for me after all. I wanted one that had an intermediate lock in position so I could have some sort of consistency, fortunately my bike shop had this Specialized one which has a lock out point 35mm below max height. Its also at the cheaper end of market (which is what I needed) and got some good reviews so its now sitting on my bike ready for its first test run. Probably not going to need it much at Lysterfield on the weekend but im sure it will get a bit of use.


Hi Ben,
I'm looking at one too the guys I know who have them swear by them
And on my new to me banshee it will be the icing this bike is screaming out for







You down mate? You Yangs Cressy descent this weekend would think be up your alley


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I Like Dirt said:


> ...You Yangs Cressy descent this weekend ...


Are you racing? Waldog and I will be there ... trying to avoid the day becoming a grudge match from last year and instead just enjoy the ride, but I'm sure it's bound to happen.

P.S. Nice Banshee. But yeah, needs a dropper post


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Yep, - although for me the race bit is probably just another shuttle
I saw you were going
Matt's also going to race - I think you met him up at Buller one day
He'll probably end up using the Banshee most of the time


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

All I Can say is ‘WHY THE HELL DID I NOT GET ONE EARLIER’!! Such a great addition to the bike and totally suits my riding. I don’t have anything else to compare to but it worked well for me. It will take a little while to perfect getting it straight into the middle position but I didn’t have too much trouble on Saturday. One thing that will take awhile is riding with it all the way down, my legs instantly die if it’s not fairly steep, especially if I don’t get it into the middle position and it drops all the way.

I found out about Cressy Descent when I got to Lysterfield. Would have loved to do it but the only reason I took the bike was that an old friend from primary school who I still catch up with is just getting into riding and wanted to go for a ride. Considering he struggled with Lysterfield blue trails I think You Yangs might have been a bit difficult for him. Plus I’ve got to save up my browny points for the Bright MTB festival. Hope you guys all had fun.

P.S. Sick Banshee Mike!! (No MTBR challenge in the proxy this year?)


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Ben,
Eased off on slots atm as Matt's now getting into mtb a bit more. He used the Banshee to great effect on Cressy decent to win junior category in his 1st gravity race


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

KiwiJohn said:


> Just upgraded my forks. Stoked on the Pikes.


The black and white looks sweet, didn't know the sb66 came in White, only thought black and turquoise.


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Wife's new bike.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh goody...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

bloodpuddle said:


> Oh goody...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You shalt not be disappointed.

I've had mine for just over a fortnight and wow!! So good!!

I came from a LEV. Night and day.


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

waldog said:


> You shalt not be disappointed.
> 
> I've had mine for just over a fortnight and wow!! So good!!
> 
> I came from a LEV. Night and day.


Got it installed. Now have to wait til the weekend to try it out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

waldog said:


> You shalt not be disappointed.
> 
> I've had mine for just over a fortnight and wow!! So good!!
> 
> I came from a LEV. Night and day.


Really. What are the big differences? I went for the Lev but would have waited for the Thomson if it was a fixed cable.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

crank1979 said:


> Really. What are the big differences? I went for the Lev but would have waited for the Thomson if it was a fixed cable.


Hey buddy.

Build quality for one. The Thomson is by far a much better looking/manufactured post. The action is smoother, hard to believe as the LEV is very smooth. Absolutely no saddle wobble/twist at all. It feels as solid as a normal seat post.

The fixed cable of the LEV is a great thing, surprisingly though I haven't had an issue with cable movement, but that could easily be different on other frames.

I had terrible reliability with the LEV. Time will tell with the Thomson.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

waldog said:


> Hey buddy.
> 
> Build quality for one. The Thomson is by far a much better looking/manufactured post. The action is smoother, hard to believe as the LEV is very smooth. Absolutely no saddle wobble/twist at all. It feels as solid as a normal seat post.
> 
> ...


It wasn't until after I bought the Lev that I started to read negative reviews. So far they've both been good though. Dropper posts really seem to be taking a long time to get right.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

I got a nice set of Sid XX carbon's for my 9 year old Norco Hardtail. I sold my old KHS to fund it (well part of it anyway) and it was money well spent. Had so much fun on it this morning. It was already a great bike but this has made it so much better. Will be selling my Cannondale soon so this will be my main bike for a few months. Before I sold the KHS I swapped over the wheels as I really liked the Mavics on it, plus I swapped over the brakes as the original's on the Norco were useless. Its like a totally different bike to ride now


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Always cool to breathe life into an old one especially when it brings a smile to your face.
So whats the planned replacement for the Cannondale Ben


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

What ever is cheap from the LBS Michael  Something that has 26/27.5 wheels and about 140mm travel.

In the mean time i'll have some fun riding without all the modern technologies of rear suspension and big wheels, learn how to ride again maybe.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Does that Norco have carbon seatstays or are they just painted black for rad-ness?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep, carbon which is black so thats double the Rad-ness!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice - always been a fan of the whole carbon stays thing. The blend of two materials in the one frame ... perhaps that's why I hope to live long enough to become a cyborg.

Can we have some less artsy-tilt-shift-out-of-focus shots of the complete bike?


----------



## ReigninAus (Feb 13, 2014)

This is my new toy, and couldn't stay away from the Reverb Stealth dropper!


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

> perhaps that's why I hope to live long enough to become a cyborg.


LOL!

Non Wankstagram version for NP 

















This one shows of the rear a bit better, taken at the same spot 5 years ago, well before the upgrade.


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

ReigninAus said:


> View attachment 869476
> 
> 
> This is my new toy, and couldn't stay away from the Reverb Stealth dropper!


Very Nice!


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi all, sorry for dropping off the radar. Got seconded to Olympic Dam for a few months last year, then general hecticness as the year ended. Been getting out a bit more recently - finally bought a car!

Anyway, here's the Merida in the SA desert:



Looking forward to getting out with the Perth MTB crew some day.


----------



## jesusburger (Apr 20, 2006)

Not sure if an eight-year-old Surly qualifies as "bike-porn" but here she is. One of the first fat girls down-under and still going strong.


Looking way too clean on an urban cruise.
.

Riding the black sand on Auckland's West Coast.
.

Night-commute home through the golf course.
.

First bike on the trails at Woodhill MTB Park.


----------



## donny70 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## k1w1_in_UK (Oct 13, 2009)

XTR 980 & XX1 mix with bling highly polished bash guard made from a 36 tooth E13 chainring


----------



## k1w1_in_UK (Oct 13, 2009)

XTR 980 & XX1 mix with bling highly polished bash guard made from a 36 tooth E13 chainring


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably one of the least well recieved bikes ever, and the most fun I've had on two wheels in 25 years of riding-


----------



## donny70 (Feb 28, 2010)

Jon Richard said:


> Probably one of the least well recieved bikes ever, and the most fun I've had on two wheels in 25 years of riding-


Everyone just loves to hate but that turntable design is excellent


----------



## mongreluc (Aug 9, 2014)

does this count


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## the_forgotten (Mar 8, 2015)

:d


----------



## muzzanic (Apr 28, 2009)

I like were the bike lives.



the_forgotten said:


> :d
> 
> View attachment 973530


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

2011 Kona Unit


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Getting a new member to the family next Monday


----------



## bloodpuddle (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice! Is it replacing something or adding to the stable?


----------



## Ben_M (Jul 7, 2008)

Adding. Very happy with my other two bikes.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

*Multi use bikes - Gravel orientated*


----------

